# Sticky  Shampoo's Reviewed and Rated (in a Shootout)



## cossiecol

I'll start this thread off with a caveat, I cannot test 100% of shampoo's on the market today so this test is in no way complete. However please keep in mind that these are MY thoughts on the shampoos after using them and hunting for (in my mind) the best value for money shampoo on the market that delivers the best user experience/result, and in no way reflects the opinions of any other member of Detailing World.

All the shampoo's tested managed to clean my car so they all work! Prior to using the shampoo the car was always snowfoamed. I have also attempted to make sure the car is in roughly the same condition (dirt wise) before I re-wash the car to ensure the results are as accurate as possible.

For the purpose of these reviews the car was washed with a Microfiber Madness Incredimitt, also FYI I live in a very soft water area, so your results may differ from my findings.

The history:
I have seen a lot of threads (one of mine included) asking for recommendations for the next shampoo. With this in mind I thought that I would try to review and rate some of mine. At this point I'll say to any supplier that if they would like to send me a sample I'll update this thread accordingly with the results.

So how will this be structured?
I will be rating the shampoo's on a few areas:
Slickness
Suds (and how long they last)
Cleaning Power (This will be simply marked as a score unless there is a reason to comment on it)
Economy (in use, i.e. how much do I need to use per wash?)
Cost (when Economy is taken into account)

The Shampoo's will be all marked out of 10 and the rating adjusted accordingly.

My criteria for a shampoo is...It must be PH neutral and contain no waxes etc. i.e. I want a pure shampoo. I also have a few shampoo's that I'm fairly confident not many people will have tried so hopefully it may highlight what's out there. Again if anyone would like to send me a sample i'll review, rate and update this thread accordingly.

*Shampoo's tested thus far:* .50.Cal Tracer Shampoo, Adam's Shampoo & Adams Wash and Wax, Alien Magic Wave, AM Bubbles, Ammo Paint Cleanser, Angelwax Shampoo, Autoglym Super Strength Shampoo, Auto Allure Bathe Shampoo, AutoGlanz Bubblicious, AVC Banana Lux, Bear Car Care Luminous, BH Auto-Wash, Bouncers Slick Mick, Britemax Cleanmax, Britemax PureMax, CarChem 1900:1 & Super Suds Shampoo, CarPro Reset, Chemical Guys Mr Pink, DetailedOnline Elite Shampoo, Detailers Passion Super Sudz, Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild, Dooka Wash, EZ Car Care Supercharged, Fictech Red and Black Bubble, Finish Kare #118 Shampoo, G3 Pro Body Prep Shampoo, Garry Deans The Perfect Soap (old and new versions), Gyeon Q2M Bathe+, GleemFreaks Super Suds, Gtechniq Gwash, Illuminate Car Care Shampoo, Lusso Auto Bathe, Killer Waxx Northern Lights Super Sudz Soap, Krystal Kleen Choccy Wash, Liquid Elements Pearl Rain Car Shampoo Unicorn Edition, Nanolex Pure Shampoo, Nasiol Cleanion, Obsession Wax Purify, ODK Jet, Optimum Car Wash, Orchard Autocare Bramley Bubble Bath, RaceGalce AquaGlide, Slick Monkey Slick Suds, Sonax Deep Gloss, Wolf's Chemicals White Satin, WoWo's Dry Shampoo, WoWo's Wax Shampoo, Zaino Z7.

*The Table*
*49/50* - Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash
*48/50* - Garry Deans The Perfect Soap
*47/50* - ODK Jet & CarChem Super Suds Shampoo
*46/50* - CarChem 1900:1
*45.5/50* - Nanolex Pure Shampoo, EZ Car Care Supercharged, Illuminate Car Care Shampoo & Dooka Wash
*45/50* - Wolf's Chemicals White Satin, Bear Car Care Luminous, Optimum Car Wash & WoWo's Dry Shampoo
*44.5/50* - Bitemax Cleanmax, Bouncers Slick Mick, Adam's Shampoo, Kyrstal Kleen Choccy Wash, AVC Banana Lux, Detailers Passion Super Sudz & AutoGlanz Bubblicious
*44/50* - DetailedOnline Elite Shampoo 
*43.5/50* - CarPro Reset, GleemFreaks Super Suds, Alien Magic Wave, Adams Wash and wax, Autoglym Super Strength Shampoo & Britemax PureMax
*43/50* - Nasiol Cleanion Pro Shampoo, Fictech Red (and Black) Bubble, Slick Monkey Slick Suds, RaceGlaze AquaGlide, Gyeon Q2M Bathe+ & Finish Kare #118 Shampoo 
*41/50* - .50.Cal Tracer Shampoo & Liquid Elements Pearl Rain Car Shampoo Unicorn Edition
*40.5/50* - Zaino Z7 
*40/50* - Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild & Garry Deans The Perfect Soap (old version), G3 Pro Body Prep Shampoo & Auto Allure Bathe Shampoo 
*39/50* - Lusso Auto Bathe 
*38.5/50* - WoWo's Wax Shampoo
*38/50* Angelwax Shampoo
*35/50* - Gtechniq Gwash, Auto Finesse Lather & Ammo Paint Cleanser
*34.5/50* - Chemical Guys Mr Pink
*34/50* - AM Bubbles & Obsession Wax Purify
*33/50* - Orchard Autocare Bramley Bubble Bath & Killer Waxx Northern Lights Super Sudz Soap
*30/50* - Sonax Deep Gloss

On to the reviews:
First up is Ammo Foam Paint cleanser:









This is a very slick shampoo and gives very good suds which last, the appearance is slightly worrying as it looks a lot like fairy liquid!

Cost: 
Priced at $18 or about £12 it's not too bad, the main issue with it is the shipping and import tax, if you bought this alone and had it shipped to the UK it would total close to $60 at a guess, so if you are planning to buy this shampoo it's best to group it with other items. For this review I have scored it as if you were buying it on its own.

Use: 
The instructions say to use 3 squeezes and this equates to quite a lot of product. so it looses marks for economy.

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ******** 8/10
Cleaning ********* 9/10
Economy ****** 6/10
Cost *** 3/10

Overall 34/50

Verdict: 
A good shampoo, however the amount used and cost let this one down.

Next:
Car Chem 1900:1(Tailor Made) : http://car-chem.com









A great looking shampoo which is nice and slick, it also gives masses amounts of suds which last the whole wash.

Cost: 
As this is the tailor made shampoo it costs a wee bit extra (£1 I think) and £4.99 for delivery, making the total around £17.

Use: 
I added 2 capfuls to the bucket and it foamed up nicely, so scores good marks here.

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 9/10
Cleaning ********* 10/10
Economy ********* 9/10
Cost ******** 9/10

Overall: 46/50

Verdict: 
An extremely good shampoo, at a good price when considering how long the shampoo will last. The only slight let down for me is the fact that my blue shampoo has turned green and is a bit more fluid so I may have to speak to CarChem to see what they think and may end up getting a new one. *Update* CarChem replied to advise the shampoo is still good.

Next:
AM Bubbles: 









This is a great smelling shampoo from AM Details, it smells of mangos . It is also quite slick. The suds were good at the start, however I found that they didn't last as well as some of the others I've tested.

Cost: 
£9 for 500ml which is ok, the main issue I had with it was the £6 p&p. I want to be clear with this one that the total cost was not the main issue, it was more a mental one of paying 2/3's the cost of the product in p&p.

Use: 
The instruction say to add 2 capfuls to my wash bucket, however I found that I always needed to use 3 capfuls, not the end of the earth and depending on the size of your wash bucket you may find 2 caps are enough.

Scores
Slickness ******* 7/10
Suds ****** 6/10
Cleaning ******** 8/10
Economy ******* 7/10
Cost ****** 6/10

Overall: 34/50

Verdict: 
A good shampoo with a great smell, for me the main sticking point is the p&p at the time of my last purchase.

Next:
Angelwax Shampoo: 








This shampoo is quite slick and has a great smell, the bubbles were good and seemed to last for a good while.

Cost: 
I picked this up in the Angelwax store for around £6, if you bought it online it would run you around £7.99 plus around £3 P&P.

Use: 
I used 3 squeezes to get the suds I was happy with. So like some others it looses marks for economy, but gains some marks for the price when collecting in person.

Scores
Slickness ******** 8/10
Suds ******** 8/10
Cleaning ********* 9/10
Economy ****** 6/10
Cost ******* 7/10

Overall: 38/50

Verdict: 
This is a good shampoo and very cheap if you're able to collect it from the store, I personally would have liked to use a bit less product but this may just be my set up. Update, upon using this shampoo again I have revised up the suds and slickness rating by 1 point.

Next:
Garry Deans The Perfect Soap: 









This shampoo actually annoyed me a bit, calling it the Perfect Soap seems quite ballsy, so I thought I would give it a test.

The shampoo is extremely slick (even more so than the previous best), there are a tonne of suds which lasted 2 full cars (note, I did have to add additional water for the 2nd car, which generated more suds, but what was left at the end of the first wash would have lasted). To top it off is smells of bubblegum.

Cost:
At £22 this is the dearest shampoo i've tested, plus the P&P took it up to around £26, what swung it for me was that 1oz makes 3 gallons!

Use:
I put 1 capful into my wash bucket and foamed up. On reflection 1 capful was far too much product to use! Next time it will be 1 *teaspoon*. This ratio actually works it out to be the cheapest shampoo in the long run, which surprised the heck out of me.

Scores
Slickness ********** 10/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********** 10/10
Cost N/A 0/10

Overall: 40/50

Verdict:
Calling the perfect shampoo was ballsy, but on reflection is it extremely close to the perfect shampoo for me! The only blip on the score was the initial outlay of almost £30. However given that it should last at least 4 times a long as its nearest competitor I think this price is justified.
*UPDATE* Garry Dean has confirmed that this is no longer for sale in the UK, his site does not appear to ship to the UK either. Therefore as it is not available, short of going to the USA, I have updated the cost from 9 to 0. Incredibly this doesn't make it at the bottom of the list!

Next:
.50.Cal Tracer Hi Gloss Shampoo http://www.50caldetailing.co.uk









A fantastic smelling shampoo, probably one of the nicest I've used/tested, the smell was of (fizzy) cola bottles - or at least to me it was 

The shampoo was very slick and the washmitt was gliding over the panels with ease, the suds were also very good and lasted the complete wash (I am never in a rush washing cars  )

Cost: At £8.99 (for 500ml) plus £4.99 P&P it is quite reasonably priced as a mid range shampoo.

Use: The instructions say to dilute 50:1 for heavy soiling and 500:1 for light soiling. My personal opinion is that I would prefer it to be detailed in capfuls in order to use the same amount each wash, I went for approximately 70:1 based on the size of my wash bucket and the size of the sample, at a best guess.

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 9/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ****** 6/10
Cost ******* 7/10

Overall: 41/50

Verdict:
A fantastic smelling shampoo at a reasonable price, I'm not 100% sure if it was a "pure" shampoo but it was enjoyable to use. My only gripe would be the usage, I prefer instructions by the number of caps to be added, as I felt it was very easy to use more product than was necessary.

Next:
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild http://www.dodojuice.com









I had high hopes for this shampoo as it has been on my list of shampoos to try for a while now. It is extremely slick and gives tonnes of suds which last the whole wash. The sent is that of Raspberry (I think).

Cost: At approximately £17 for 500ml (CYC, and prior to discount) plus P&P which takes it to approximately £20, it's up there with the most expensive shampoos.

Use: The instructions say it can be diluted up to 800:1 as necessary, as with the .50.Cal shampoo my personal opinion is that I would prefer it to be detailed in capfuls in order to use the same amount each wash, I ended up using about 35ml for my tests and this gave the desired results.

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********* 9/10
Economy ****** 7/10
Cost ***** 5/10

Overall: 40/50

Verdict:
A great smelling shampoo with plenty of suds, however the high cost combined with amount of product (800:1 is quite a low dilution ratio compared to some of the other shampoo's on test) used let this one down for me and stops this from being higher up the table.

Next:
Gtechniq Gwash http://gtechniq.com









A nice smelling shampoo from Gtechniq (Cherry) which was quite slick on the panels. It gave a reasonable amount of suds however they did not last as long as some of the others tested.

Cost: At almost £13 for 500ml (prior to discount) plus P&P it's on the higher side of the mid priced shampoos. If you were going to go for this shampoo it would be more cost effective to go for the 5ltr at £45.

Use: The Instructions say to add 2 capfuls for light soiling and 4 for heavy, I went for the middle ground at 3 capfuls, however on reflection and to get the suds I was after I think I would be using 4 capfuls for a regular wash.

Scores
Slickness ******** 8/10
Suds ******* 7/10
Cleaning ******** 8/10
Economy ******* 6/10
Cost ****** 6/10

Overall: 35/50

Verdict:
A good shampoo from Gtechniq, however for me it misses the mark on suds and the cost is slightly high when taking into account that I would use more product than some of the others on test. Update, upon further consideration I have revised the cost and economy down by 1 point.

Next:
Adams Shampoo http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com









For some reason Adam's products always seemed to slip under my radar until it was suggested I give this shampoo a try, and I'm glad I did. This shampoo was very slick under my mitt and the scent was pleasant but not too strong, it generated a tonne of suds which lasted well.

Cost:
At £9.99 (Prestige Car care) plus £3.99 P&P it is pretty much bang in the middle price wise of the shampoo's tested so far.

Use:
Instructions for use on the website were hard to find and the sample which was sent by BTS (thanks  ) didn't list it, however a quick PM to Prestige Car Care and I had my answer, 2oz - 3oz, I went for the lower side to see the results, on reflection 2oz was just about the right amount, I probably used slightly less that 2oz as it was hard to judge however at best guest 1.75oz.

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 9/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ******* 7.5/10
Cost ********* 9/10

Overall: 45/50

Verdict:
An extremely good shampoo, which sailed under my radar for too long! The only reason it's beaten into a close 3rd place at the time of writing is that I used slightly more product than the second place shampoo but the difference was pretty small.

Next
Auto Finesse Lather http://www.autofinesse.co.uk









A very pleasant smelling shampoo from Auto Finesse (AF), I've no idea what the scent is however it reminds me of being on holiday  
Given the quality of other products from AF I was keen to try this shampoo which Aaron very kindly sent on to me. This shampoo has a reasonable amount of slickness however from a personal viewpoint I would have preferred it to feel a tad slicker. It also didn't generate a tonne of suds, however what it did generate seemed to last a reasonable time.

Cost:
At £11.95 plus £4.75 P&P (Auto Finesse Store) for 500ml is towards the higher end of the mid priced shampoo's which are on test.

Use:
From the 100ml sample I used approximately 30 - 35ml, my personal feeling is that to get the mix I would like I would need to use a bit more. However this is not that excessive.

Scores
Slickness ******* 7/10
Suds ****** 6/10
Cleaning ********* 9/10
Economy ******* 7/10
Cost ****** 6/10

Overall: 35/50

Verdict:
A difficult one to score, the quality of other AF products is hard to deny, however I feel that Lather while it still cleaned the car well and had a nice scent, missed the mark for me in terms of slickness, suds and the amount of product required to get my desired results.

Next:
Nanolex Pure Shampoo http://www.nanolex.de/en









Firstly a thank you to Nanolex for very generously sending me a 500ml bottle to test and review. This shampoo was a bit of an enigma to me, when I looked at it I thought it was far to watery to give the results I was after. The scent was almost impossible to place, without sounding obvious it smelt clean, almost clinically clean. However that being said I'm glad it tried it, the slickness was up there with the best of them. As for the suds, I had to stop filling my wash bucket a bit early due the the amount of suds being generated.

Cost:
At £13 and free delivery (polishedbliss.co.uk) it is well placed in the middle of the price range.

Use:
After working out the dilution rate to remove a medium soiling I ending up using approximately 40ml for the wash, for a light or standard wash I would use less than half that amount, this makes it an economicalish shampoo.However as noted previously my personal opinion is that I would prefer the instructions to be in capfuls, this is probably my OCD kicking in though.

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 10/10
Cleaning ********* 10/10
Economy ******** 8/10
Cost ********* 8.5/10

Overall: 45.5/50

Verdict:
Simply put, a great shampoo at a great price. I forget who actually suggested trying this shampoo but it was a great suggestion. *Update/edited* After using the shampoo a few more times (the neighbours must think I'm nuts) and comparing the amount used to other shampoos, only the economy lets this one down slightly, however the cost is hard to ignore for a top quality shampoo.

Next:
Chemical Guys Mr Pink: http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/default.asp









A great smelling shampoo from Chemical Guys which is quite slick, it gave an average amount of suds which just lasted the wash, however if I was taking my time I am not sure they would have lasted the complete wash without some additional water being added.

Cost:
At £7.95 plus P&P (CYC, and prior to discount) for 500ml it is quite well priced and shouldn't break the bank.

Use:
Following the instructions and working out how many capfuls to add I settled on 4.5 caps for my standard wash, this is over double some of the other shampoo's on test here and if I was to use this shampoo in the future I would be adding further caps to the wash bucket, so it looses marks for economy.

Scores
Slickness ******* 7/10
Suds ****** 6.5/10
Cleaning ********* 8/10
Economy ****** 6/10
Cost ******* 7/10

Overall: 34.5/50

Verdict:
An OK shampoo at a good price, however it didn't really blow me away when I used it, I did have reasonable hopes for it after watching the CG demonstration but they appeared to use a lot of product to make it react the way that it did. That being said, it's still not a "bad" shampoo as the car is now clean.

Next
Wolf's Chemical White Satin: http://www.wolfschemicals.com/en









A nice shampoo from Wolf's Chemicals, it doesn't really have a strong scent to it and It gave a good amount of suds which did last the whole wash. It was quite slick and the wash mitt didn't feel like it was dragging on the panels.

Cost:
At £9.95 plus P&P (CYC and prior to discount) for 1L makes it great value for money as most of the shampoo's on test are at least that for 500ml.

Use: I added 2 caps to the wash bucket and it foamed up nicely. On reflection I wouldn't really change the amount used for any other washes save for perhaps if I was using it in mid winter.

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 8/10
Cleaning ********* 10/10
Economy ********* 9/10
Cost ********* 9/10

Overall: 45/50

Verdict:
An excellently priced shampoo when considering the price is for 1ltr, and quite economical too. It narrowly misses out on the top 3 (at the time of writing) by 0.5 points, however it's not a shampoo to be overlooked if you like value for money. Another overlooked factor with any purchase is storage, this 1ltr bottle takes up less space than some of the 500ml bottles I have.

Next:
CarPro Reset: http://www.carpro.uk.com









Thanks goes to Craig at CarPro UK for the samples which were sent. This shampoo is nice and slick and gives plenty of suds which easily lasted the full wash. The shampoo has a pleasant scent to it when it was mixed with water, in the bottle it's not that appealing, however the scent doesn't get scored for obvious reasons...it has nothing to do with washing.

Cost:
At £10 for 500ml (CarPro UK and prior to any discount) plus P&P it's very well placed in the middle of the price range of shampoo's tested.

Use:
There are plenty of straight forward instructions on the website which give dilution ratios and ml's to be used. It was recommended to use 30-40ml, which is inline with some of the others tested, I opted for 35ml, although I think that 25ml would be fine too (I'll report back on next use).

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ******* 7/10
Cost ******* 7.5/10

Overall: 43.5/50

Verdict:
I was very impressed with this shampoo, it had a great feel when using it on the car, it also didn't seem to dry on the car when I was testing it (the wind was picking up), the price is also hard to ignore. The only areas it loses marks for me would be the amount used, which also ties in to the cost aspect. On the next use I will be lowering the amount used to almost half, so additional points could be gained.

*The reviews continue on thread #2.*


----------



## cossiecol

Next:
Zaino Z7 Show Car Wash: http://www.zainoeurope.com









Thanks goes to John at Zaino for the sample. The shampoo is very slick and generated loads of suds (I had to stop filling the bucket a bit early) which lasted the entire wash.

Cost:
At £9.95 (Zaino, and prior to discount) plus P&P it's very well placed in the test range.

Use:
The website says to use 1 cap per gallon (roughly 4.5ltr), however the bottle says to use 2-3 caps per gallon, a quick PM to John and I was advised to go with the bottle (website to be updated later). This worked out as a high amount of shampoo to use. I ended up using just under 8 caps, when compared to some of the other bottles with the same cap size this is 4 times as much and was inline with the amount used on shampoo's you need to squeeze the product out.

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ***** 5/10
Cost ****** 6.5/10

Overall: 40.5/50

Verdict:
A difficult one to score, there's no arguing that this is a very, very good shampoo when you're using it, however that being said the amount used has to be reflected in the scores. Zaino advise that you could expect to be able to wash 12 mid-size cars from the 500ml bottle, and although it's well priced you would be buying more bottles if you were to use it as a regular wash shampoo. Therefore if I was to purchase Z7 I would end up reserving it for the odd wash, i.e if I was going to show the car off - which I guess is the reason it's call a show car wash.

Next up:
Sonax Deep Gloss Shampoo









Quite a nice smelling shampoo from Sonax, the few Sonax products I've tested/used have been excellent so I had a good expatiation for this shampoo, it generated quite a lot of suds which lasted well, however I have to be honest and say that the slickness with this shampoo did not live up to what I expected and I found it slightly grabby, however this could be down to the amount used which I'll touch on a bit later in this review.

Cost:
At the time of writing this review this shampoo is currently priced at £3.19 on Amazon (usually £5.99) for 500ml plus P&P. This is easily the cheapest shampoo I've tested so far.

Use:
The sample bottles I received stated that one 25ml bottle of concentrate yields 5 litres, so the 50ml of sample bottles I had would yield 10 litres. I adjusted the amount of water in my wash bucket slightly to reflect this. However the usage is extremely high in my opinion as going with the recommended usage it would take 100ml to generate 20 litres.

Scores
Slickness ***** 5/10
Suds ********* 9/10
Cleaning ******* 7/10
Economy *** 3/10
Cost ****** 6/10

Overall: 30/50

Verdict:
A nice smelling shampoo which generate nice suds, however it missed the mark for me in terms of slickness and the amount of product used, yes it's very cheap (currently) but using the recommend usage you would only get 5 washes (assuming your wash bucket was 20l) from the 500ml bottle, hence why it was scored a 6.5 due to the frequency that you would have to purchase a new bottle. For me if I was using it again I would have to use as a minimum 75ml and see if that helped the slickness.

Next:
Britemax Cleanmax 









Firstly thanks to Pittsy for sending this sample through. It is a very pleasant smelling shampoo which was nice and slick, it also generated a good amount of suds (I had to stop filling the bucket earlier than normal) which lasted really well.

Cost:
A £7.98 (I4detailing and prior to any discount) plus P&P it's quite well priced for 500ml.

Use:
The instructions state to use between 1oz-2oz per wash. I, as usual opted for the lower end of the recommended usage and use approximately 1oz for this review. On reflection I wouldn't increase this amount and in fact when I come to use it again I would be dropping the amount use to approximately 0.75oz.

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 9/10
Cleaning ********** 9/10
Economy ******** 8.5/10
Cost ******** 9/10

Overall: 44.5/50

Verdict:
A surprising shampoo and one I completely overlooked, it seems to cover most areas that I'm looking for very well and this is reflected in the scores, would I go for it again? As it's not a pure shampoo I don't think it would be on my list despite it being in the top half of the table.

Next:
Obsession Wax Purify: http://www.obsessionwax.com/purify-custom-car-shampoo-500ml









Thanks to BTS for sending this through and sorry it's taken this long to get to it! This is the custom shampoo, the scent is that of bubblegum and takes me back to childhood  I found that the scent is really quite strong and didn't dissipate when diluted, I have to say that I found it a bit overpowering and it seemed to attract wasps when I was using it - however this could have been my imagination. The shampoo itself was fairly slick, however it wasn't grabby. It didn't generate a lot of suds, and even with adding more product they didn't really last.

Cost:
At £10.00 plus P&P (Obsession Wax) for 500ml it's very well priced.

Use:
The website says it can be diluted up to 2000:1, I added approximately 35ml to my wash bucket. If I was to use this shampoo again I would be upping the amount I used in the wash bucket to get the desired results.

Scores
Slickness ******* 7/10
Suds ***** 5/10
Cleaning ********* 8/10
Economy ******* 7/10
Cost ****** 7/10

Overall: 34/50

Verdict:
A well priced shampoo, however the lack of suds, combined with the amount used let this one down for me. I also found that the suds didn't transfer to the car very well at all. Although it's well priced the mark is a direct reflection of the amount used and the frequency that I would have to buy a new bottle.

Next
Lusso Auto Bathe 









Thanks to Spoony for kindly sending this on to review. This is a fantastic smelling shampoo, the scent was of coconut or more specifically coconut suntan lotion. The shampoo was really slick and generated a tonne of suds (I had to stop filling the bucket quite early) which easily lasted the wash. Having not tried anything in the Lusso range before I was looking forward to trying this out.

Cost:
The only place I could find this is a US exporters site, priced at $10.99 for 8oz which is a good price, unfortunately the shipping is a bit of an issue...the cheapest shipping rate is $47.00. Obviously if anyone is able to correct me I'll amend the score, however as this puts it in line with the ammo shampoo it has to be mark accordingly.

Use:
The instructions say to add 2 capfuls for each gallon of water. This seemed too high so I went for 4 caps, this gave a great result, I'll be reducing the amount used next time I get round testing this shampoo.

Scores
Slickness ********** 10/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ****** 6/10
Cost *** 3/10

Overall 39/50

Verdict:
A superb shampoo which is extremely slick and produces plenty of suds (if I could score it an 11 I would!), these also transfer to the car exceptionally well. Only the cost let this one down for me. I suspect that the amount of product used would be able to be halved and I'll be testing this the next time I'm able to use it. If anyone is able to advise if this can be sourced in the UK please do as it would have a massive effect of the placement in the overall table.

Next:
Bouncers Slick Mick Shampoo 









Thanks to Pittsy for sending this sample through to me to add to the list.

This is a very nice smelling shampoo, it had an apple sweet smell, as you can see from the picture the shampoo generated plenty of suds and it was very slick, however I found that the suds struggled to last much past the full wash. This wasn't so much of an issue as the washing was done by this point.

Cost:
Priced at £13.99 (http://bouncerswax.zpecommerce.co.uk/department/shampoo) for 500ml it's slightly higher than average, however it's not a bad buy at this price. The litre version is £24.95 which makes this a more cost effective option to go for.

Use:
I opted to go for 20ml (approx), this seemed to give a good result. One thing to note for this shampoo is that I found that the suds didn't transfer to the paint all that well, it didn't seem to effect the cleaning, and this is just more of a personal thing.

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ******** 8/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 9/10
Cost ******** 8.5/10

Overall 44.5/50

Verdict:
A very good shampoo which is slick (as the name suggests), give good suds-although I would have like to have seen them last a bit longer and transfer to the pain better (the latter is person thing though), it also has a nice "fresh" smell to it. If I was to buy this shampoo in the future the sensible option would be to go for the litre version.

Next:
Orchard Autocare Bramley Bubble Bath









Another apple scented shampoo on review. Orchard Autocare is not a brand I have used before and was keen to give this a try. The information advised that the shampoo can be diluted upto and past 2000:1 which is a bold claim and puts it almost head to head with CarChem's 1900:1. I found that the shampoo was slick(ish) and generated less than expected suds, however there were a few suds remaining at the end of the wash.

Cost:
Priced at £10.95 (http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk and prior to any discounts and P&P) for 250ml, it's in the top 3 (or 4) of most expensive shampoo's at the time of writing this review. To put this into context, another shampoo on this thread is less that that for 1 litre.

Use:
The instructions say that 4 pumps (7.5ml) is all that is required for a 15ltr bucket, as mine is a 20ltr bucket I started off at 5 pumps, in the end I ended up going for 8 pumps. On reflection if I use this again I suspect I will be at least around the 10-13 pumps mark to get the suds I'm looking for. I also feel that this would help with the overall performance of the shampoo.

Scores
Slickness ******** 8/10
Suds ****** 6/10
Cleaning ******* 7/10
Economy ******* 7/10
Cost ***** 5/10

Overall 37/50

Verdict:
A nice smelling shampoo from Orchard Autocare, however the price, coupled with the overall performance let this down for me.

Next:
Krystal Kleen Choccy Wash










Thanks to Pittsy for another sample in the post and sorry it's been so long to get round to testing it.
This shampoo has a great scent to it and to me it smelled of caramel. The shampoo was nice and slick and generated really good suds at the start and although they faded during the was there was still a good amount left.

Cost:
Priced at around £5.99 from various suppliers for 500ml makes it a very good, and cheap buy

Use:
Out of the sample I used approximately 25ml which is perfectly acceptable and combined with the price of the bottle works out as a fairly cheep shampoo.

Scores
Slickness ********* 8.5/10
Suds ******** 8.5/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 8.5/10
Cost ********* 9/10

Overall 44.5/50

Verdict:
A surprising shampoo, to be honest I had no background knowledge of the brand so did not know what to expect from the shampoo. From the quick test I did I was impressed with the shampoo enough to consider buying it in the future as £6 for a good shampoo is a very good buy.

Next:
Finish Kare #118 Super Concentrate Shampoo









A nice smelling shampoo from FK, it generated an average amount of suds which lasted well throughout the wash. The slickness was not too bad, it wasn't 'grabby' but neither was it like a teflon coated penguin on ice.

Cost:
At £9.95 for 32oz (1 litre) from Clean your car and prior to discount and P&P it's one of the better priced shampoos as a lot are more than this for 500ml.

Use:
The instructions advised to use 1oz per gallon, however I settled on using 2oz to get the results I was happy with. Using this amount still does not make the most economical shampoo on test.

Scores
Slickness ******** 7.5/10
Suds ******** 8/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ******** 8/10
Cost ********* 9/10

Overall 42.5/50

Verdict:
A good shampoo from FK, OK in terms of slickness, OK in terms of suds, well priced, the economy was a bit of a let down as it's marketed as a super concentrated shampoo.

Next:
EZ Car Care Supercharged - Hyper Concentrate Shampoo










Thanks goes to Darren at EZ Car Care for sending this on to test.
It's got a great smell of bubblegum and the shampoo itself is nice and slick and I didn't feel like my wash mitt was dragging at all. It generated plenty of suds and I had to stop filling the wash bucket early, these lasted well after I had finished washing the car.

Cost:
This is available in three sizes from http://ezcarcare.co.uk/wash.html (P&P is around £4.50)
250ml = £5.99
500ml = £9.99
1ltr = £17.49

These prices make the shampoo pretty much in the middle ground in terms of price.

Use:
I added 1.5 caps (approx 12ml) to my wash bucket and was really happy with the results, keeping in mind that it was last washed pre-xmas 2015!

Scores:

Scores
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ******** 8.5/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 9/10
Cost ********* 9/10

Overall 45.5/50

Verdict:
A very good shampoo, in truth I was shocked how much I liked this one, that's no disrespect on EZ Car Care, I just wasn't expecting to be blown away by it has I was. Good value, good suds, good slickness, damn good smell. If I was being critical then perhaps a bit more transfer of suds to the car could be good.

Next:
Bilt Hamer Auto-Wash










So I finally had the time (and the weather) to test BH Auto-Wash, I have to be honest and say I've been looking forward to seeing just how good or not so good this shampoo was. The first thing I noted was the lack of any real scent to the shampoo. When testing I found it generated a load of suds (had to stop filling the bucket well before the mark), the suds lasted very well and also transferred to the paint extremely well. It was also very slick on the car.

Cost:
Prices for this shampoo are around the £9.00 - £10.00 mark for 300ml, which when I first looked at it I thought that it's not a lot of shampoo compared to others...how wrong was I?!

Use:
The instructions state to add 5ml (one teaspoon) to your bucket, playing it safe and as I had a 25l bucket I opted to go with 8ml, given the amount of suds this generated 5ml would be more than enough, possibly even less!

Scores:

Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********** 10/10
Cost ********** 10/10

Overall 49/50

Verdict:
A stunningly good shampoo, which ticks pretty much all the boxes in-terms of cost, usage, suds, economy, really hard to find fault with it.

Next:
AutoGlanz Bubblicious










Firstly thanks to the team a AutoGlanz for sending this on to test.

A really nice smelling shampoo from AutoGlanz, the scent was that of Bubblegum (hubba-bubba). It was really quite slick and the mitt did not feel like it was dragging on the paint at all. The shampoo generated a good amount of suds and these seemed to last and transfer to the paint nicely.

Cost:
Bubblicious is available in a few sizes:
500ml = £6.95
1ltr = £9.95
5ltr = £24.95
(all prices quote a prior to P&P and any discounts which may be available)

The prices quoted make this shampoo very adorable with the 5ltr version a the most cost effective option.

Use:
I added 2.5 capfuls to my wash bucket, I was using this again I would probably add in the extra 0.5 to hopefully generate just a bit more suds. However 2.5 caps did work well for the wash.

Scores:

Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ******** 8.5/10
Cleaning ********* 9.5/10
Economy ******** 8.5/10
Cost ********** 9/10

Overall 44.5/50

Verdict:
A good shampoo from AutoGlanz, good, slickness, very good price. The only sticking point for me is the fact that it has a high content of wax in the shampoo. That being said if you were using it when you didn't have the option to add any protection to the car i.e. if it started to rain/snow then this may be a good option.

Next:

ODK Jet









Picture to be updated with the inclusion of the wash bucket.

Firstly thanks goes to Dan for sending this on to test. I've been wanting to test this for some time now as it's fairly new to the market.

It's a cracking looking shampoo (although I'm not interested in looks) as the for smell, I couldn't really place it so on this occasion I will defer to Pittsy's description of it "bubble gum mixed with Cassis". The shampoo itself was really slick and generated a good amount of suds which lasted the whole wash with ease.

Cost:
500 ml = £9.99 (prior to P&P and any discounts) http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/pro...wash-products&product=wash-products-jet-500ml 
This makes it right in the middle in terms of cost.

Use:
After speaking to Dan I went for 1.5 capfuls, this turned out to be spot on and also gives me the option to increase it to 2 capfuls in mid winter if I wanted/needed to (and keeps the usage still well below most of the others on test so far).

Scores:

Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 9/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 9.5/10
Cost ********** 9.5/10

Overall 47/50

Verdict:
An excellent shampoo from ODK, good on price, suds, slickness and usage. Can't really add much more to the verdict.

Next:
Nasiol Cleanion Pro Shampoo










Firstly thanks goes to the team at Nasiol for sending this on to review.
This shampoo had a scent a couldn't place and still won't attempt to, however it's not a bad smelling shampoo. It generated a good amount of suds which lasted the wash, they also transferred to the car quite well. The appearance was a bit worrying as it resembled ectoplasm - if your from the 80's chances are you'll remember this. I was also concerned that the thickness of this shampoo would hinder mixing however it was a worry for nothing.

Cost:
The 500ml bottle costs €7.03 or approximately £6(excluding shipping) which is very reasonable.

Use:
I added 40ml to my wash bucket which is high compared to some of the others on test and on reflection I wouldn't really alter this amount.

Scores:

Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 9/10
Cleaning ********* 9/10
Economy ******* 7.5/10
Cost ********* 8.5/10

Overall 43/50

Verdict:
A good shampoo from Nasiol, the usage was a bit high compared to others, however the price (excluding shipping) means that it is fairly comparable to some of the others for overall cost.

Next:
Slick Monkey Slick Suds










Firstly thanks goes to the team at Slick Monkey for sending this sample on to test.
This shampoo has a really fresh smell of coconut and was quite slick on the car. It generated a decent amount of suds which lasted well despite it being winding when I was testing it.

Cost:
This is available in a few sizes:
250ml - £3.15
500ml - £6.00
1ltr - £9.99
5ltr - £20.00

The 5ltr version appears to be really good value to money compared to some 500ml shampoos on the market.

Use:
I added 30ml to my wash bucket which gave the desired results, in the future I probably wouldn't alter this amount as it work well for me.

Scores:

Slickness ********* 8.5/10
Suds ********* 8.5/10
Cleaning ********* 9.5/10
Economy ********* 8/10
Cost ********* 8.5/10

Overall 43/50

Verdict:
A good, cheap, nice smelling shampoo from Slick Monkey, the 5ltr version price is hard to overlook as it's cheaper than some other 500ml shampoos on the market today.

Next:
Fictech Red Bubble










This shampoo has a fantastic cherry scent to it which lasted the full wash, it generated a tonne of suds which lasted the full wash. The shampoo was slick and the wash mitt didn't feel like it was dragging on the panels.

Use:
The instructions said to use 25ml in a 3ltr bucket, as my wash bucket is a lot bigger than 3ltrs I went with 50ml in my 25ltr bucket, this worked out quite well.

Cost:
€16.86 (approx £14) for 750ml
€70 (approx £60) for 5ltrs

The above costs make it a bit on the high side against ones tested.

Scores:

Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 10/10
Cleaning ********* 10/10
Economy ********* 6/10
Cost ********* 8/10

Overall 43/50

Verdict:
A great smelling shampoo which dries really well, generates plenty of suds and is slick, the only draw back for me was the usage and I felt the price was a bit high.

* The reviews continue on the next post*


----------



## cossiecol

Next:
Raceglaze AquaGlide:









A while ago I had the chance to purchase this shampoo during a sale, admittedly it's taken me quite a while to get round to reviewing it.
I found that this shampoo had an almost clinical scent to it and it generated a good amount to suds which transferred to the car reasonably well. In terms of slickness it was ok, and I'll touch on that in the use section.

Use:
There was no dilution instructions so I went with a standard 20ml amount, next time I would probably increase the amount to see if that improved the slickness, however the slickness was not bad nor grabby, I just felt it could be a bit more free.

Cost:
500ml is £20 from RaceGlaze (prior to P&P and any discounts)
250 is £12

This places this shampoo in the top 3 or 4 for price.

Scores:
Slickness ********* 8/10
Suds ********* 10/10
Cleaning ********* 10/10
Economy ********* 8/10 (to be re-viewed at a later date)
Cost ******* 7/10

Overall 43/50

Verdict:
A good shampoo, that will need another outing to confirm the economy, good suds and cleaning but the cost lets it down a bit for me, that being said it's still a good quality shampoo and shouldn't be overlooked.

Next:
AVC Banana Lux Shampoo:









Firstly thanks to AVC and Pittsy for sending this on to add to the list. This shampoo has a great scent of.....you guessed it....bananas, which seamed to linger in the air while I was washing the car. It generated a good amount of suds, however I found that they didn't last all that well. The shampoo was also reasonably slick.

Use:
As per the instructions I added 2 capfuls to the wash bucket, this brought it in-line with some of the top concentrated shampoos on test.

Cost:
The shampoo is available from here and is available in two sizes:
500ml = £9.95
5ltr = £34.95

Prices are prior to shipping and any discounts available at the time.

Scores:
Slickness ******** 8/10
Suds ********* 8.5/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 9/10
Cost ********* 9/10

Overall 44.5/50

Verdict:
A good shampoo from AVC, I was impressed with the ease at which it removed the dirt from the car, however for me the slickness could be slightly improved, that being said it's not one to be overlooked even if it's just for the smell.

Next:
Detailers Passion Super Sudz:









This is one of those shampoos/brands which were (if I'm being honest) not on my radar to try, it was purely that I saw this one when ordering some samples and I thought I'd give it a try. The shampoo was quite slick and generated a load of suds which lasted the whole wash. The scent is of cherry, and unlike some of the other cherry ones this on was quite nice and remained through the wash.

Use:
I went with 20ml - the guides for the full size bottle said to use 1 or 2 caps, however I hadn't seen that at the time of testing. This appeared to give me the mix I was looking for.

Cost:
This shampoo is available from various suppliers for £9.99 for 500ml (prior to shipping and any discount).

Scores:
Slickness ******** 8.5/10
Suds ********* 9/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 8.5/10
Cost ********* 8.5/10

Overall 44.5/50

Verdict:
A good shampoo which performed well in most areas. It's not a brand which I am overly familiar with however I was quiet happy with the performance of this shampoo and glad that I gave it a try.

Next:
WoWo's Dry Shampoo:









Being relatively new to the market I was keen to try this out, the shampoo has a really nice scent to it and try as I might I couldn't place it. The shampoo was extremely slick and generated an absolute tonne of suds and I had to stop filling the bucket early, the suds also lasted the wash with ease.

Use:
After having a read at the instructions it struck me that for my 25ltr wash bucket I would be using 25 capfuls, thinking this was a bit high I contact Fraser who advised that 6-8 capfuls should be enough, this is till quite high and could probably be reduced by 50% without impacting the performance of the shampoo.

As an added benefit this shampoo made a big difference with drying the car.

Cost:
This is available from Wowo's, priced at £10.99 for 500ml (excluding P&P and any discounts) it's quite well priced.

Scores:
Slickness ******** 10/10
Suds ********* 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 7/10
Cost ********* 8/10

Overall 45/50

Verdict:
A good shampoo with a fantastic sent, nice and slick, plenty of suds and well priced. The usage was a bit high in my opinion and could possibly be reduced by 50%.

Next:
WoWo's Wax Shampoo:









This shampoo had a scent that I couldn't really place and unfortunately I wasn't overly keen on it, that being said it wasn't an overpowering one. The shampoo generated a good amount of suds at the start, however these did not last well at all - that being said it's important to note that this was never designed to be a sudsy shampoo. The slickness of the wax shampoo was good as well.

Use:
After having a read at the instructions I decided to go with the same amount of shampoo as used with the Dry Shampoo, I therefore opened the bottle to pour out the desired number of caps (6). Upon doing so the neck of the bottle cracked and some of the plastic ended up in the bottle....not good.
In order to still give the shampoo a test I ended up pouring the remaining capfuls in via a sieve. Fraser advised that the top/neck of the bottles are sealed as the wax shampoo can seep when on it's side and that the labels will be updated to prevent this happening in the future.

Cost:
This is available from Wowo's, priced at £11.99 for 500ml (excluding P&P and any discounts) it's quite well priced.

Scores:
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ****** 6/10
Cleaning ********* 9/10
Economy ******* 7/10
Cost ******* 7.5/10

Overall 38.5/50

Verdict:
A good shampoo which was really slick and well priced. The usage was a bit high in my opinion and I would have liked to have seen the suds lasting longer (although this is personal opinion). The bottle neck issue was a bit alarming but will be sorted for the next batch.

Next:
Optimum Car Wash









This shampoo has a fantastic bubblegum scent to it and was really slick on the car. The shampoo generated a fantastic amount of suds which to say lasted the wash was an understatement! I spilled some suds on the drive and after I had washed, dried and waxed my car they were still there! 
On a side note the suds transfer to the paint is the best I have used (so far) and it also dries really well.

Use:
Reading the instructions the bottle advised to use 0.5 per gallon. This worked out as a lot of product as I have a 25ltr bucket. Instead I opted to use 2oz and I would not look to increase this at all.

Cost:
This is available from a few stores and in a few sizes, and example price would be for the 30oz (950ml) bottle priced at £13.99.

Scores:
Slickness ******** 10/10
Suds ********* 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 7/10
Cost ********* 8/10

Overall 45/50

Conclusion:
A very impressive shampoo, only the usage lets it down for me, however that being said it's very enjoyable to use and will be one I would reach for in the future. The original picture of the suds really doesn't do it justice.

Next:
Garry Deans The Perfect Soap (update formula):









So on the one that I have been itching to give another test. Thanks to Imran (at in2detailing) I found this in my possession, this is the updated perfect soap and I have to say that I'm a massive fan of the old one. There's no change to the ridiculous amount of suds that this shampoo generates and it would have probably lasted at least two cars. The scent is still that of bubblegum, although slightly different - possibly more artificial smelling than the old one. Slickness is still very good!

Use: 
I went for 5ml which is the same as I use on the old version, the consistency is thicker with the updated one. Slickness is very good, down slightly on the last one I tested but that was over a year ago now. Suds transfer to paint is still great.

Cost:
The Garry Dean range is currently only available in the UK via in2detailing and costs (prior to P&P and any discounts):
£18.49 for the 16oz (around 500ml) - a very quick calculation (which means I could be wrong) makes this currently the cheapest overall (based on unit size, usage and cost to buy).
£64.99 for the US gallon, this is really good value. I wouldn't want to start to work out how long that would last someone!

Scores:
Slickness ******** 8.5/10
Suds ********* 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 10/10
Cost ********* 9.5/10

Overall 48/50

Conclusion:
The new shampoo is extremely good, cheap, will last ages. For me it lost a bit of slickness from the old one, however that being said it's also available in the US gallon size in the (circa 3.7ltrs in the UK) for a cracking price vs buying separate bottles. This is (like the old shampoo) very close to the perfect shampoo when all factors are considered and will be added to the few that I regularly reach for. NB I'll be testing this a few more times to make sure I have the scores correct.

*edit revised slickness slightly after testing again

Next:
Fictech Black









The black shampoo is aimed at matt or glass back cars, but seemed to work well on my white one, it has a fantastic rich scent (which I couldn't place) to it which lasted the full wash, it generated a tonne of suds which lasted the full wash. The shampoo was slick and felt good to use on the car, it cut through the dirt very well.

Use:
The instructions said to use 25ml in a 3ltr bucket, as my wash bucket is a lot bigger than 3ltrs I went with 50ml in my 25ltr bucket, this worked out quite well.

Cost:
This is available in two sizes:
€18 (approx £15) for 750ml
€70,80 (approx £65) for 5ltrs

Scores:

Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 10/10
Cleaning ********* 10/10
Economy ********* 6/10
Cost ********* 8/10

Overall 43/50

Verdict:
A great smelling shampoo which dries really well, generates plenty of suds and was slick. Touch being told I struggled to find much (if any) difference in terms of usage to the Red shampoo tested earlier

Next:

Dooka Wash









A great smelling shampoo from Dooka, the scent was that of apples which lingered throughout the wash. The shampoo generated a good amount of suds and was nice and slick on the paintwork.

Use:
The directions state to add 20-30mls (more for hard water and less for soft water) I opted to go for 15mls to see how it perform and I would probably only up this if the car was in a real state.

Cost:
Available from Dooka the shampoo is priced below:
500ml £10.95 (prior to P&P and any discounts)
5000ml £44.00 (prior to P&P and any discounts)

Scores:

Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 8.5/10
Cleaning ********* 10/10
Economy ********* 9/10
Cost ********* 9/10

Overall 45.5/50

Verdict:
A really good to use shampoo which is well priced, slick and smells good too.

Next:
Adams Wash and Wax










Firstly thanks to Jeff and the team for sending out a sample of the new wash and wax shampoo to test. The shampoo generated a really good amount of suds for a shampoo with wax, usually I find that this is an issue with these types of shampoo's. It was really slick on the paint and the scent (to me) was that of peaches.

Use:
As per guidance from Jeff I added both of the bottles (not pictured) which give a total of 60ml's (2oz), this is high usage when compared to regular (pure) shampoo's but less than some of the wax added shampoos I've used before.

Cost:
Available from Prestige Car Care:
16oz - £14.99
32oz - £28.99
Gallon - £49.99

Scores:

Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********* 9/10
Cleaning ********* 10/10
Economy ********* 7.5/10
Cost ********* 8/10

Overall 43.5/50

Verdict:
An impressive wash and wax shampoo - the car practically dried itself, it was nice and slick on the car, the suds were good and lasted well, the usage was slightly up on what I personally aim for, however I feel confident that the quantity could be reduced to circa 40ml or less.

Next:
Auto Allure Bathe Shampoo










The shampoo is listed as their entry level shampoo so I was keen to see how it performed. The shampoo generated a reasonable amount of suds which lasted the wash and was also reasonably slick on the paintwork. It had an orangey scent to it which was good to smell.

Use:
I opted to go with 30ml for this test, in the future I would possible look to add slightly more to see if it aided slickness.

Cost:
Bathe Auto is availble in a few sizes from Auto Allure (all prices are excluding P&P and any discounts):
250ml - £5.99
500ml - £6.99
1ltr - £8.99
5ltrs - £21.99

These prices make the shampoo cheap to buy, especially if you are considering 5ltr options.

Scores:

Slickness ********* 7/10
Suds ********* 8/10
Cleaning ********* 9/10
Economy ********* 8/10
Cost ********* 8/10

Overall 40/50

Verdict:
A good shampoo that's cheap to buy, smells good and leaves a nice finish on the car.

Next:
GleamFreaks Super Suds










Firstly thanks to the GleamFreaks team for sending this sample out to test, it wasn't one on my list so it's always nice to get one unexpectedly.
The shampoo itself had a nice deep fruity scent which I couldn't place (Gleam Freaks list this as Parma Violet). The shampoo generated a good amount of suds and was slick on the paint.

Use:
I added 20ml to my bucket and on reflection this seemed the correct amount.

Cost:
Super Suds is available from Gleam Freaks and is priced at £9.99 for what appears to be 500ml (prior to P&P and any discounts).

Scores:

Slickness ********* 8.5/10
Suds ********* 8.5/10
Cleaning ********* 9/10
Economy ********* 9/10
Cost ********* 8.5/10

Overall 43.5/50

Verdict:
A good smelling, slick shampoo which is quite economical to use and one that sailed under my radar when looking at shampoo's.

Next:
Illuminate Car Care Shampoo










Being new to the market I hadn't had a chance to test this before now, the shampoo itself arrived in a plain bottle with only the work "shampoo" written on it, I'm not sure if this is due to it being a sample or not, however on the website it appears similar.
The shampoo had a scent resembling strawberries, however when diluted the was a lot better. It generated an absolute tonne of suds which easily lasted the wash and were really slick.

Use:
As there were no instructions on the bottle or website I went for 30ml as the car hadn't been washed for seven weeks, this turned out to be far too much and 15ml should be all that is required for a maintenance wash.

Cost:
The shampoo is available from Illuminate and prices are excluding p&p and any discounts available:
250ml £4.29
500ml £7.49
1ltr £11.99

Scores:

Slickness ********* 8.5/10
Suds ********* 10/10
Cleaning ********* 9/10
Economy ********* 9/10
Cost ********* 9/10

Overall 45.5/50

Verdict:
A nice shampoo which give tonnes of suds which transfers to the paint very well indeed, cheap to buy, gives good results. A lack of instructions regarding quantity could do with being address in my opinion.

Next:
Alien Magic Wave










Alien Magic have been on the scene for some time now and admittedly I've not use many products from them. The shampoo sample was in a plain bottle with a simple logo on it, which I liked. The scent is that of Apples. It generated a great amount of suds which rivalled some "pure" shampoos which has been tested. The suds to paint transfer was impressive and the shampoo was slick on the paint.

Use:
The guide on the website advised to use 1:500, however I ended up going for 30ml. This turned out to be far too much and 15ml should be all that is required for a maintenance wash.

Cost:
The shampoo is available from Alien Magic and prices are excluding p&p and any discounts available:
250ml £7.99
500ml £11.99
1ltr £16.99
5ltr £39.99

Scores:

Slickness ********* 8.5/10
Suds ********* 10/10
Cleaning ********* 10/10
Economy ********* 8/10
Cost ********* 7/10

Overall 43.5/50

Verdict:
For a shampoo and wax product this one is up there, it smells good, works well, generates a good amount of suds and leaves a nice finish. If I was buying this for personal use the 1ltr or 5ltr would be my preferred option, the 250ml seemed over priced in comparison to the 500ml.

Next:
Farecla G3 Pro Body Prep Shampoo










The shampoo arrived well packed and in a good quality bottle which is ergonomic in the hand. I'd like to be able to give you a description of the scent of the shampoo however I just can't place it. It's not an off-putting scent by any means, it smells quite clinical, unfortunately that's the best I can do on the scent. It generated a good amount of suds however it was not slick on the paint.

Use:
The directions on the bottle if I'm being are less then poor! "Squirt a small quantity into a bucket of warm water and mix well" - I went with the standard of 30ml, 
"Apply with a clean sponge using a circular motion - the incredimitt was used in straight lines not a "circular motion".

Cost:
The body prep shampoo is available from various stores (this price is from Halfords - which is listed as a stockist) and prices are excluding p&p and any discounts available:
500ml = £7

Scores:

Slickness ********* 6/10
Suds ********* 9/10
Cleaning ********* 9/10
Economy ********* 8/10
Cost ********* 8/10

Overall 40/50

Verdict:
Although the shampoo cleaned well, I found it to be grabby on the paint and unfortunately was not enjoyable to use.

Next:
Gyeon Q2M Bathe+:









This shampoo is not a pure shampoo, rather it is SiO2 infused, meaning that it should offer some protection as well as cleaning the paint. The shampoo had no real scent to it and was quite acceptable in terms of slickness over the paint. It generated a good amount of suds, however these did not last the wash and required to be topped up.

Use:
Following the instructions I added 20ml of shampoo for the 25ltr wash bucket, this was a good amount, however I feel that it would be possible to nearly half that is still be very effective.

Cost:
400ml is £11.95 from Clean and Shiny (prior to P&P and any discounts)
1ltr is £27.95

Scores:
Slickness ********* 8.5/10
Suds ********* 8/10
Cleaning ********* 10/10
Economy ********* 8.5/10
Cost ******* 8/10

Overall 43/50

Verdict:
A very good shampoo which offers some real protection, the Economy and cost scores have taken into consideration the level of protection offered which should hopefully reduce the frequency of washes.

Next:
Britemax Pure Max:








The shampoo arrived in a good quality bottle and featured a good quality cap with a nozzle for dispensing the shampoo, this is my preferred cap as it limits the mess and messing about. The shampoo itself was very slick and generated a lot of suds which laster the wash.

Use:
As the instructions didn't state the exact amount of product to add I went with 30ml of shampoo for the 25ltr wash bucket. The appears to be far too much product and on next use it will be reduced.

Cost:
473ml is £14.95 from Britemax (prior to P&P and any discounts)
943ml is £22.95
This makes it one of the higher prices shampoos on the list.

Scores:
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 8.5/10
Cost ****** 6/10

Overall 43.5/50

Verdict:
A very good shampoo and enjoyable to use, on next use the quantity will be reduced which may affect the overall scores, however it's one I'll be reaching for in the future.

Next:
DetailedOnline Elite Shampoo:









The shampoo arrived in a well packed, good quality bottle with clear labelling and instructions printed on the bottle. The scent of that of apples and was not overpowering. The shampoo produced a tonne of suds and was very slick, the washmitt glided over the paintwork with ease.

Use:
For the review I decided to go with the lowest recommend amount of 20ml per 10ltrs this equated to 40ml which is on the higher side

Cost:
The shampoo is available in 500ml and 1000ml sizes.
500ml = £7.99
1000ml = £10.99

Scores:
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 7.5/10
Cost ******* 7.5/10

Overall 44/50

Verdict:
A very good shampoo which covers all the bases very well, my only comment would be the usage was high compared to others, however this will be retested and the amount reduced.

Next:
Autogylm Super Strength Shampoo:









The shampoo arrived as per the norm for Autoglym in a good quality container, well packed and had a scent I couldn't place. The shampoo produced a tonnes of suds which lasted the wash, it was also fairly slick - not the slickest however my washmitt didn't feel grabby on the paint.

Use:
The instructions state 10ml of product per 10ltr bucket, so I went with 25ml which is perfectly acceptable however, for a super strength shampoo I would have liked to have seen this a lot lower.

Cost:
The shampoo is available in the 5ltr size and costs £46.99 (£9.39 per 1000ml), which when broken down is not too bad however is £13 higher than some of the other (more economical) shampoos on test.

Scores:
Slickness ********* 7.5/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 8.5/10
Cost ******* 7.5/10

Overall 43.5/50

Verdict:
Autoglym don't do a bad product (in my opinion) and this one is no exception, however for a super strength shampoo I would expect the usage to be lower. The cost for 5ltrs is also quite a bit higher than some of the competitors (prior to any discounts).

*Thread continues on post 4*


----------



## cossiecol

Next:
Bear Car Care Luminous Wax Shampoo:










By now I'm sure everyone knows my feelings on shampoo with wax in it, I just don't agree with it but can see the use in winter. However this shampoo didn't suffer from any of the shortcomings I've experienced previously, it generated a lot of suds which lasted the wash, the shampoo was very slick and it left a good looking finish. The bottle was high quality and the scent was great although as I'm writing this I can't remember it!

Use:
The directions stated "add a couple of capfuls", personal preference/OCD but I like the amount in ml's, I opted to go with 30ml of product which turned out to be great.

Cost:
The shampoo is available in 500ml and 5000ml sizes.
500ml = £9.99
5000ml = £39.99
All prices are prior to any discounts and P&P and are inline with other shampoos of this size

Scores:
Slickness ********* 9/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ******* 8/10
Cost ******** 8/10

Overall 45/50

Verdict:
A very good shampoo and actually enjoyable to use, it left a nice finish on the car as time was of the essence and could definitely be one I reach for when needed.

Next:
Killer Waxx Northern Lights Super Sudz Soap










Firstly thanks to Brian1612 for sending this on, it's always great to get something new to test! The shampoo arrived in a good quality bottle with distinctive labelling which really stood out. As advertise the shampoo generated a lot of suds which lasted the wash well. Unfortunately when it came to slickness I found the shampoo a real let down.

Use:
The directions were along the lines of dilute 172:1 as I was really short on time I opted for 60ml of shampoo in my 25ltr bucket. This had the desired result in terms of suds but not on slickness.

Cost:
The shampoo is available in various sizes in the states, however I shall use the UK size and price as a guide:
470ml = £12.99

Scores:
Slickness ***** 5/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy *** 3/10
Cost ***** 5/10

Overall 33/50

Verdict:
With the exception of the suds this shampoo unfortunately missed the mark for me in most categories and will be one which I would not reach for in the future with exception of using it as wheel soap.

Next:
CarChem Super Suds Shampoo










Firstly thanks Simon and the team at CarChem for sending this on to review, its been on my list to try for a while now. The shampoo arrived in the usual quality bottle with clear instructions on the label. It was also good to find a quality pump installed, there's been a few tested products where I thought the pump would fail over time not so with this one. The shampoo itself generated a tonne of suds (as per the name) which lasted the entire was with ease , there was was excellent slickness on the paint

Use:
The directions were to add 4 pumps (circa 15ml) to the bucket of 25ltr which produced a tonne of suds and made filling the bucket longer than usual as I had to wait until I removed some suds

Cost:
The shampoo is available in various sizes and from various retailers so I will quote from the CarChem website.
500ml = £10.50
1000ml = £15.50
5000ml = £29.99
25000ml = £95.00
All prices are prior to any discounts and P&P and are inline with other shampoos of this size

Scores:
Slickness ******** 9/10
Suds ********** 10/10
Cleaning ********** 10/10
Economy ********* 9/10
Cost ********* 9/10

Overall 47/50

Verdict:
A great shampoo as expected from CarChem, foams up well, excellent slickness with a variety of sizes including a massive 25ltrs which should last years! It's are to find fault with this and has been added to my small list of go-to shampoos.

Next:
Liquid Elements Pearl Rain Car Shampoo Unicorn Edition










I was interested to receive this shampoo, the scent is fantastic however I was not able to place it despite asking the family to help! As this was a 100ml sample it's hard to confirm the quality of the overall packaging however I had no complaints with this. The shampoo was fairly slick and produced some good suds which lasted the wash.

Use:
I ended up using circa 40ml of shampoo in my 25 ltr wash bucket which gave the desired results.

Cost:
The shampoo is available on the Liquid Elements site and is quoted as:
500ml = £9.99

The price is prior to any discounts and P&P and are inline with other shampoos of this size

Scores:
Slickness ******** 9/10
Suds ********* 9/10
Cleaning ********* 9/10
Economy ******* 7/10
Cost ******* 7/10

Overall 41/50

Verdict:
A great smelling shampoo and covers most boxes well, the usage is on the high side but overall a good shampoo.

*Overall Conclusion:*
When thinking about all the scores and ratings I have given each shampoo it struck me that whether you/I decide to buy a shampoo on opposite ends of the spectrum in terms of cost , they will all clean your paint especially if you use a pre-wash so I wouldn't get too hung up on the scores and go for one you enjoy using. Hopefully there are aspects from each shampoo you like. I guess what I'm trying to say is there really isint a "bad" shampoo that I've tested yet.

I hope you've found this thread useful, and to re-cap this is not a scientific test, however all buckets were filled with the same amount of water, and the products were used a few times once with the mixture set out by the suppliers, and the other times adjusted by me until I was happy.

Again, if you would like anything else added to this thread I would be happy to oblige however I may need a sample sent to help with the continuing costs of detailing 

As always if you have any questions please ask.

Cheers

Col


----------



## cossiecol

Placeholder


----------



## keithjmason

Not Heard much about this Garry Deans Perfect Soap before, 

Anyone else have experience with it ?


----------



## M400BHP

I can't find 'The Perfect Soap' on their website


----------



## obelix1

M400BHP said:


> I can't find 'The Perfect Soap' on their website


 Same here


----------



## cossiecol

I must have got the last bottle, I expect it will be back soon.

Have a look at the USA site or Garry's YouTube vids for more info.

I think it's still available on Amazon


----------



## cossiecol

Just wondering if they are particular shampoos that people are wanting reviewed as I'll be looking to add to my collection very soon.


----------



## WHIZZER

Think you should review Zaino Z7 , Adams shampoo and Nanolex pure


----------



## Kimo

WHIZZER said:


> Think you should review Zaino Z7 , Adams shampoo and Nanolex pure


Used z7 last night; a very nice shampoo 

As for is car chem better than cg wag, the honest answer is no, cg way out performs it imo and is currently a favourite of mine and has been for a long while


----------



## keithjmason

I was always interested in the following, but have not got round to trying these yet :

* Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 High Suds Car Shampoo
* Bouncers Slick mick
* Gyeon Bathe+
* CarPro Reset

Currently using Gtechniq gWash.. and next to be using Dodo BTBM



cossiecol said:


> Just wondering if they are particular shampoos that people are wanting reviewed as I'll be looking to add to my collection very soon.


----------



## Kimo

keithjmason said:


> I was always interested in the following, but have not got round to trying these yet :
> 
> * Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 High Suds Car Shampoo
> * Bouncers Slick mick
> * Gyeon Bathe+
> * CarPro Reset
> 
> Currently using Gtechniq gWash.. and next to be using Dodo BTBM


Reset is good on coatings but bit harsh on wax imo
Slick mick is really nice
Bathe+ I've had for a while but not used
Hybrid v7 is pretty good
I like Gtech
Btbm imo is too pricey for a 'meh' shampoo


----------



## keithjmason

After this review.. I reall want to try Garry Deans perfect soap.. 

Hard to get.. anyone know where to get samples ?


----------



## Stu Mac

Great review mate. Always good when someone takes some time to do a write up and also a new shampoo that not many of us have tried or even heard off. I have to agree I do like carchem and is the best I ve tried to date. Cheers


----------



## cossiecol

keithjmason said:


> After this review.. I reall want to try Garry Deans perfect soap..
> 
> Hard to get.. anyone know where to get samples ?


I don't think you get samples, I did see s few on Amazon though. I'll keep an eye out and post an update when it's back in stock.


----------



## Kimo

Wouldn't mind decanting a bottle but when postage is £2.80 each it kinda defeats the object


----------



## cossiecol

WHIZZER said:


> Think you should review Zaino Z7 , Adams shampoo and Nanolex pure


Just enquiring about a Zanio and Nano sample (the good lady would flip her lid if I bought full bottles to add to the collection).

Also sourcing and Adams sample


----------



## BTS

cossiecol said:


> Just enquiring about a Zanio and Nano sample (the good lady would flip her lid if I bought full bottles to add to the collection).
> 
> Also sourcing and Adams sample


I could probably send you a sample of Adams shampoo. The new version I have.


----------



## cossiecol

Thanks for the offer, if you're up for it I'll ping you a pm with my details. Obviously I'll cover the postage.


----------



## BTS

cossiecol said:


> Thanks for the offer, if you're up for it I'll ping you a pm with my details. Obviously I'll cover the postage.


Just fire me a PM and we will get it sorted.


----------



## cossiecol

Just an update, I have samples of .50cal, Adams (thanks BTS), Gtechniq GWash and Dodo Juice Born to Be Mild on the way to test.

Still sourcing Zaino and Nanolex though...


----------



## Prestige car care shop

subscribed


----------



## Pittsy

cossiecol said:


> Just an update, I have samples of .50cal, Adams, Gtechniq GWash and Dodo Juice Born to Be Mild on the way to test.
> 
> Still sourcing Zaino and Nanolex though...


Oooh, the Nanolex one is good :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

Pittsy said:


> Oooh, the Nanolex one is good :thumb:


I'm looking forward to testing it, once Nanolex get back to me about a sample.


----------



## Pittsy

It was magic col, I keep meaning to get some after testing it:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

I'm yet to find anything better than gyeon bathe and britemax clean max both absolutely superb.


----------



## cossiecol

Scrim-1- said:


> I'm yet to find anything better than gyeon bathe and britemax clean max both absolutely superb.


Might look into a sample of each after the current batch of samples are reviewed, always good to hear what people like to use or would like reviewed


----------



## Blueberry

Scrim-1- said:


> I'm yet to find anything better than gyeon bathe and britemax clean max both absolutely superb.


I agree with you about Bathe. I used it tonight - first time for a few weeks. It still surprises me how good it cleans but most of all, the shine it leaves behind.


----------



## k9vnd

cossiecol said:


> Just wondering if they are particular shampoos that people are wanting reviewed as I'll be looking to add to my collection very soon.


Would like to see more thought's on nanoskin bubble bath and madcow candybath.


----------



## cossiecol

Madcow is actually on the list for the next few samples so hopefully shouldn't be that far away


----------



## sm81

Kimo said:


> *Reset is good on coatings but bit harsh on wax imo*
> Slick mick is really nice
> Bathe+ I've had for a while but not used
> Hybrid v7 is pretty good
> I like Gtech
> Btbm imo is too pricey for a 'meh' shampoo


How do you rate Reset slickness against Slick Mick?


----------



## cossiecol

Nanolex now on the way 

Thanks goes to Nanolex for the sample.


----------



## Pittsy

You are going to like that one:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Subbed to this thread, good stuff!
Any chance you could review BH auto wash and AF lather? Interested to know how they stack up with the competition


----------



## cossiecol

Hereisphilly said:


> Subbed to this thread, good stuff!
> Any chance you could review BH auto wash and AF lather? Interested to know how they stack up with the competition


I'll look into both of them  may be a while as I think the weather is not going to be on my side for a bit


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with .50.Cal and Dodo Juice BTBM reviews.

Next up will be Adams and Gtechniq shampoo.


----------



## bigalc

I highly recommend 50cal tracer high gloss shampoo. 
Very slick with plenty of suds, smells great and very glossy


----------



## WHIZZER

cossiecol said:


> Just an update, I have samples of .50cal, Adams (thanks BTS), Gtechniq GWash and Dodo Juice Born to Be Mild on the way to test.
> 
> Still sourcing Zaino and Nanolex though...


Ill get you a Zaino Sample


----------



## cossiecol

bigalc said:


> I highly recommend 50cal tracer high gloss shampoo.
> Very slick with plenty of suds, smells great and very glossy


I was surprised by it, first .50.Cal product I've used and was quite impressed with it.


----------



## cossiecol

AF Lather now on the way. Thanks goes to Aaron at Auto Finesse for arranging this. 

Also Zaino in the post too, thanks goes to John at Zaino for arranging this.

I'm looking forward to reviewing them!


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Gtechniq Gwash and Adam's Shampoo


----------



## Pittsy

When are you doing the Adams shampoo col?


----------



## BTS

Nice. Good to see that the Adams faired well in your test. Thanks for the review it will be extremely helpful to members.


----------



## Pittsy

Pittsy said:


> When are you doing the Adams shampoo col?


Just read the 1st page, looks good :thumb:


----------



## ashers16

Just used britemax shampoo before for a quick wash and I am impressed with it. Smells nice too. I'm looking for a shampoo that I'm happy with so might have to give the Garry deans one a try soon after reading your review.


----------



## cossiecol

Next up will be AF Lather and Obsession Wax Purify Shampoo.


----------



## Paul04

Subscribed, great thread :thumb:


----------



## Al_G

I've always bought/used duragloss 902. TBH I'm not even sure if it's still available.

How does it compare to the latest breed?

Subscribed btw, great thread.


----------



## cossiecol

Al_G said:


> I've always bought/used duragloss 902. TBH I'm not even sure if it's still available.
> 
> How does it compare to the latest breed?
> 
> Subscribed btw, great thread.


I'm not up on Duragloss, but I think 901 is a smaller size of 902, you can get it at serious performance, I haven't used it yet but after looking it says it "enhances the shine" which makes me think it's not a pure shampoo. So it's unlikely to make the testing list for now until I look into it further but it is very well priced if it's the same.


----------



## Al_G

cossiecol said:


> I'm not up on Duragloss, but I think 901 is a smaller size of 902, you can get it a serious performance, I haven't used it yet but after looking it says it "enhances the shine" which makes me think it's not a pure shampoo. So it's unlikely to make the testing list for now until I look into it further but it is very well priced if it's the same.


Yes mate, 902 and 901 are the same (902 is 1 Gallon in size).

Interesting you should pick up on the "enhances the shine" piece. I never realised it had enhancers (if that is indeed the case).

Just looking at detail juice site for Garry's shampoo, looks like they're sold out .


----------



## Mr Concours

Another Duragloss user here,looking forward to how my shampoo of choice shapes up!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

the zaino has enhancers in it mind,its very similar to duragloss love them both


----------



## Prestige car care shop

cossiecol said:


> Updated with Gtechniq Gwash and Adam's Shampoo


Great write up on the whole process so far. Anybody reading this take note. That's how to review 

Just to Add to the Adams corner. You can also use the car shampoo as a foam so it got a few tricks up its sleaves.


----------



## mangove21

I love autofinesse, however lather was a let down on the suds, you'd think with a name like lather the suds would last the whole wash. Cleans well though


----------



## cossiecol

mangove21 said:


> I love autofinesse, however lather was a let down on the suds, you'd think with a name like lather the suds would last the whole wash. Cleans well though


It will be interesting to see, I have no pre-conceived ideas about any of shampoos that I'm testing.


----------



## Pittsy

cossiecol said:


> It will be interesting to see, I have no pre-conceived ideas about any of shampoos that I'm testing.


What's next to test then Col? :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

Pittsy said:


> What's next to test then Col? :thumb:


Next up will be AF Lather and Obsession Wax Purify Shampoo mate 

Then perhaps Zaino and Nanolex

Then Madcow and Frost Pure


----------



## Pittsy

cossiecol said:


> Next up will be AF Lather and Obsession Wax Purify Shampoo mate
> 
> Then perhaps Zaino and Nanolex
> 
> Then Madcow and Frost Pure


Sweeeeet mate :thumb:


----------



## sm81

When CarPro Reset and BH Autowash?


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> When CarPro Reset and BH Autowash?


Trying to track down samples of each mate, I'll keep trying


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> When CarPro Reset and BH Autowash?


Sample of CarPro Reset being dispatched  thanks goes to Craig at CarPro for the sample.

Also added an additional score in, Cleaning power.

There won't be any comments on the cleaning power unless there is something to comment on, no point saying the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Al_G

cossiecol said:


> Sample of CarPro Reset being dispatched  thanks goes to Craig at CarPro for the sample.
> 
> Also added an additional score in, Cleaning power.
> 
> There won't be any comments on the cleaning power unless there is something to comment on, no point saying the same thing over and over again.


I know you said you might not include Duragloss 901/902 due to its gloss enhancement but I'm happy to send you a sample of mine if you'd include it in your test.


----------



## Kev_mk3

great read thanks for the reviews


----------



## cossiecol

Nanolex "sample" arrived today, very generous of them to send a 500ml bottle from Germany


----------



## Pittsy

cossiecol said:


> Nanolex "sample" arrived today, very generous of them to send a 500ml bottle from Germany


That's a nice one col, brilliant for drying :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

Just purchased:

CG Mr Pink 
&
Wolf's Chemicals White Satin.

So will be reviewing these in due course


----------



## cossiecol

Sorry for the lack of updates, combination of a newborn and not so great weather is hampering my washing 

Tomorrow I hope to use a few samples, AF Lather and Nanolex.

After that a slight change to my planned order, it will be:

CarPro and Zaino (if it arrives before then) 
CG Mr Pink and Wolf's White Satin.
Madcow Amber Nectar and Obsession Wax Purify
Frost Pure and Detailers Passion SuperSudz

More to follow after these.


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Auto Finesse Lather and Nanolex Pure Shampoo.

Next up, CarPro Reset and Zanio Z7


----------



## Pittsy

Nice one col,, did you notice the drying after using the Nanolex?


----------



## cossiecol

It seemed to be above average, but I just put that down to the sun coming out as I went to dry it.


----------



## sm81

1:400 dilution ratio isn't IMO very economical. You gave BTBM 1:800 dilution ratio cost wise 5/10 and stated


> I ended up using about 35ml for my tests and this gave the desired results.


You used 40ml of Nanolex and gave it 9,5/10 cost ratio??


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> You used 40ml of Nanolex and gave it 9,5/10 cost ratio??


40ml was at a guess, I'll check the bottle and get you a 100% accurate figure tomorrow-I suspect it will be less, however it was hard to see with the bubble and me having to clear everything up. It was also for medium soiling (had to squeeze in a few washes in my working day). 
For a standard wash half that would be sufficient which takes it in line with some of the top ones. As for the cost rating, Nanolex is £13 delivered which is cheaper than BTBM.


----------



## sm81

Usually cost ratio should be considered when using in that dilution ratio what manufacturers recommended. If you give them 9,5/10 what would you give when you would use BH Autowash when you need only 5ml (teaspoon) in real world wash. 1:2000 dilution ratio.

IMHO obviously...


----------



## cossiecol

In that case it would be the same as Garry Deans.

I do realise that not everyone will/is going to agree with what I write, hence why I said these are my thoughts on them. If everyone did agree with me I'd call that a small miricle as everyone has their favourites.

What I would also point out is that if I think the ratings are not accurate when I use that shampoo again then the ratings are adjusted as a few of them have been already. As with the other shampoos at the top they will be getting used a good few times to make sure I'm happy with what I have given them.

However I am glad that you're picking up on things, if nothing else it stops me from giving an unfair rating should I make an error and as this is a forum I'm happy to disscuss any of my reviews


----------



## sm81

Very good... keep up good work.


----------



## cossiecol

Thanks mate, and as mentioned previously I'm more than happy to discuss any of my reviews if anyone has any questions. If nothing else if gives me a reason to break out that sample and wash the car again


----------



## cossiecol

Despite the neighbours probably thinking I'm nuts with amount of washing this week that's it updated with CG Mr Pink and Wolf's Chemicals White Satin.

Holding off reviewing CarPro until the Zaino sample arrives.

Also had a chance to use a few of the previously used shampoo's this week and was able to revise some of the marks.


----------



## sm81

How dirty your car is when you are washing it? Is it always same level of dirty?


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> How dirty your car is when you are washing it? Is it always same level of dirty?


Yeah, I try to keep it the same for washing, obviously this is not always possible, but I do take it for decent drives to get it dirty (when I go into the office it's a 186 mile round trip). Plus I'm in Scotland, getting dirt on the car is usually not an issue


----------



## Nanolex

Very nice review of the shampoo, thanks a lot for taking the time to put it to the test!


----------



## cossiecol

Nanolex said:


> Very nice review of the shampoo, thanks a lot for taking the time to put it to the test!


Thanks again for the sample


----------



## cossiecol

After a long delay due to terrible persistent weather here, that's it updated with CarPro Reset and Zaino Z7.

Next up (at some point) will be:
Madcow Amber Nectar & Obsession Wax Purify


----------



## Spoony

I might have some lusso shampoo you can try. Excellent stuff.


----------



## cossiecol

Spoony said:


> I might have some lusso shampoo you can try. Excellent stuff.


I'm not going to say no to that mate if it's no trouble. I'm sure I could send you a sample in return if any take your fancy.


----------



## Pittsy

Still no britemax col?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Spoony said:


> I might have some lusso shampoo you can try. Excellent stuff.


+1 Excellent shampoo especially for black car  black car looks blacker !
Lusso adds somthing special


----------



## cossiecol

Pittsy said:


> Still no britemax col?


Alas not yet mate, I'll see if I can chase one up, the current Mrs Cossie is questioning the amount of things arriving :S but leave it with me


----------



## Pittsy

cossiecol said:


> Alas not yet mate, I'll see if I can chase one up, the current Mrs Cossie is questioning the amount of things arriving :S but leave it with me


I thought the BM guys might have stepped in because it really is a great shampoo 
Let me see if i can dig out a sample for you :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

excellent thread this you should be given more credit,to use your own time to do all this.

On to the Zaino this is an amazing shampoo,the instructions are wrong same like the duragloss which says to use about 10 caps per bucket.I use 4 caps of zaino in 15 litres and it leaves a stunning finish,they need to relabel the bottle


----------



## cossiecol

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> excellent thread this you should be given more credit,to use your own time to do all this.
> 
> On to the Zaino this is an amazing shampoo,the instructions are wrong same like the duragloss which says to use about 10 caps per bucket.I use 4 caps of zaino in 15 litres and it leaves a stunning finish,they need to relabel the bottle


Thanks mate, quite happy to not get credit for it, just trying to help people out 

It did seem high to me, but John (who works at Zaino) advised to go with the bottle, hopefully it turns out to be the website that's right.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

yep sorry John i have emailed zaino usa on this,3-4 caps is all that is needed any more is a waste,same with duragloss

Top work mate,your gonna save me money knowing which shampoos to try and not


----------



## cossiecol

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> your gonna save me money knowing which shampoos to try and not


Just keep in mind that I've yet to try a "bad" shampoo and there's aspects from just about each shampoo that I like and often it's only the amount used and cost that's the difference in a few places in the table.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> On to the Zaino this is an amazing shampoo,the instructions are wrong same like the duragloss which says to use about 10 caps per bucket.I use 4 caps of zaino in 15 litres and it leaves a stunning finish,they need to relabel the bottle


I put 2 cups in 10 liters suds and lub more than enough :thumb: you are right . I like Duragloss Smell but I feel Z7 gives more gloss maybe


----------



## cossiecol

Thanks for the feedback on Z7 guys, I'll pass it back to John, and see about testing it again at some point as the sample was only enough for one outing.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## sm81

How big your bucket is?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

i find with many shampoos less is more,esp the dodo shampoos


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> How big your bucket is?


Finding out the size of the Zaino bucket is actually quite hard as it's not listed anywhere, however I remember reading a review somewhere that said it was a 20l bucket, this is what I have been basing the amounts on.


----------



## sm81

OK. Try next wash Reset 10ml. You maybe surprised how well it works if you have good LSP in the paint.


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> OK. Try next wash Reset 10ml. You maybe surprised how well it works if you have good LSP in the paint.


I'll do just that mate :thumb: still got 50ml to play about with to get the correct ratio.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Try Zymol Auto Wash 

I noticed some Shampoo attracts dust like magnatec :detailer: Meguiars Hyper Wash one of them but when you wash your car by Megs Hyper Wash most friends will ask you did you polish your car or put new coat of gloss ! . I noticed Gtechniq G Wash leaves car looks cleaner for longer time.


----------



## cossiecol

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Try Zymol Auto Wash
> 
> I noticed some Shampoo attracts dust like magnatec :detailer: Meguiars Hyper Wash one of them but when you wash your by Megs Hyper Wash most friends will ask you did you polish your car or put new coat of gloss ! . I noticed Gtechniq G Wash leaves car looks cleaner for longer time.


I'll add it to the list matey :thumb:

Have to say that I've not noticed much difference with the levels of dust on the car in between washes. I started out using Megs gold (I think) but never really liked the idea of it adding anything.


----------



## jamiepollock643

Could you give the Gyeon and Bilt Hamber ones a try? Good stuff to see, has def sparked my intrest in buying the Nanolex and to use a bit more of my car chem one again. I seem to go from one to the other between Wolfs, Auto finesse and gyeon.


----------



## cossiecol

jamiepollock643 said:


> Could you give the Gyeon and Bilt Hamber ones a try? Good stuff to see, has def sparked my intrest in buying the Nanolex and to use a bit more of my car chem one again. I seem to go from one to the other between Wolfs, Auto finesse and gyeon.


I can look into these too, BH has been on the list to try to get for a while now, may just have to buy the full bottle.


----------



## Pittsy

cossiecol said:


> I can look into these too, BH has been on the list to try to get for a while now, may just have to buy the full bottle.


I think you have got your hands full col :lol:


----------



## cossiecol

Pittsy said:


> I think you have got your hands full col :lol:


Tell me about it bud, got about 10 awaiting testing, a few that I am wanting to re-use/re-test for quantities and some more to source. Loving it though, all part of trying new products and see how they perform.

Add to that the weather has been not washing friendly, it just creates a backlog


----------



## Pittsy

cossiecol said:


> Tell me about it bud, got about 10 awaiting testing, a few that I am wanting to re-use/re-test for quantities and some more to source. Loving it though, all part of trying new products and see how they perform.
> 
> Add to that the weather has been not washing friendly, it just creates a backlog


Its good though innit? :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Want some more dude?


----------



## cossiecol

Always


----------



## Pittsy

cossiecol said:


> Always


Let me get home, i have got a couple more i have just thought about :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

Lol, let me know if anything else takes your fancy and I'll ship it down.


----------



## ALLR_155528

Very good thread


----------



## Andy G

Optimum Car Wash is another good shampoo with no enhancements,not written about much but maybe worth adding to your testing list to try, if you want a sample PM your details


----------



## cossiecol

Yeah I think you're right about that, I'll also add it to the list  although with the weather the way it is it may be June 2016 before its dry enough to get the car washed! At least it feels that way just now


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Sonax Deep Gloss and Britemax Cleanmax on thread #3 due to the length of the OP.

The table has been moved to the top of thread #1 for easier viewing.


----------



## cossiecol

Received some Lusso shampoo the other day (thanks Spoony), so I'll be adding this to the reviews when it's dry up here. Had hoped to wash the cars today but that isn't going to happen.

There has been a lack of updates as I work from home and therefore the car is not getting driven that much, I have attempted to try to make sure that the car has the same level of dirt on it, so I put off the reviews until I'm happy with the condition of the car to try to keep the reviews fair across the board. 

Added to that the weather...The only difference between Summer in Scotland the Winter is the rain gets warmer


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Obsession Wax Purify and Lusso Auto Bathe shampoo's.


----------



## Daniel Um

Brilliant review and test for pure shampoo. 
I would like to try Garry Deans The Perfect Soap.


----------



## Pittsy

So the lusso was that good? 
Looking forward to giving it a go:argie:


----------



## ash.b

Have you got any Glanz autowash? if not drop me a PM & I can send a sample mate :thumb:


----------



## ZMC

谢谢分享！在中国只能买到一部分的产品！！！


----------



## cossiecol

Pittsy said:


> So the lusso was that good?
> Looking forward to giving it a go:argie:


It really was a superb shampoo mate, still searching for somewhere to buy it in the UK though. If the usage could be reduced, and it's available in the UK then I would expect it to be right up there.


----------



## cossiecol

ash.b said:


> Have you got any Glanz autowash? if not drop me a PM & I can send a sample mate :thumb:


Thanks for the offer, but I think I should have some tucked away...somewhere :thumb:


----------



## ash.b

cossiecol said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I think I should have some tucked away...somewhere thumb:


ok bud  keep up the good work with this :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

cossiecol said:


> Updated with Obsession Wax Purify and Lusso Auto Bathe shampoo's.


Thank you great review as always :thumb:

Lusso Autobathe gives warm deep aura over wax finish  many shampoos adds blingy silvery finish over lsp but Lusso gives warm deeper darker finish , I find Lusso Autobathe need some effort when rinse it maybe I used too much 4 cups in 10-13 liters . Pinnacle Bodywork shampoo the closest one to Lusso Autobathe but Lusso cleaning ability is better than Pinnacle.


----------



## Pittsy

cossiecol said:


> It really was a superb shampoo mate, still searching for somewhere to buy it in the UK though. If the usage could be reduced, and it's available in the UK then I would hope it right up there.


Funny enough i did a quick search this morning and came up blank


----------



## cossiecol

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Thank you great review as always :thumb:
> 
> Lusso Autobathe gives warm deep aura over wax finish  many shampoos adds blingy silvery finish over lsp but Lusso gives warm deeper darker finish , I find Lusso Autobathe need some effort when rinse it maybe I used too much 4 cups in 10-13 liters . Pinnacle Bodywork shampoo the closest one to Lusso Autobathe but Lusso cleaning ability is better than Pinnacle.


I suspect you did you use a bit too much mate, but given that I should have used 8 caps and found 4 more than enough you may want to try again at a much reduced amount :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

cossiecol said:


> I suspect you did you a bit too much mate, but given that I should have used 8 caps and found 4 more than enough you may want to try again at a much reduced amount :thumb:


I have tried 2 cups in 10-13 liters it works very well :thumb: but I feel 3-4 cups gives better finish .


----------



## PieterVDE

Cossie, 

Am I missing something here? 

The perfect soap scores 10/10 for economy for a dilution of 1:384 (1 oz for 3 gallons), while the carchem 1:1900 only scores 9/10? 

You say you would use a teaspoon of the perfect soap next time while on the other hand you use 2 capfull for the carchem? 

Shouldn't that be the other way round?


----------



## cossiecol

PieterVDE said:


> Cossie,
> 
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> The perfect soap scores 10/10 for economy for a dilution of 1:384 (1 oz for 3 gallons), while the carchem 1:1900 only scores 9/10?
> 
> You say you would use a teaspoon of the perfect soap next time while on the other hand you use 2 capfull for the carchem?
> 
> Shouldn't that be the other way round?


These are marked on what works for me, 2 caps for CarChem is the right mix for me (you may be different), whereas a teaspoon (or 5 ml) is all I need for Garry Deans.

That being said there seems to be a big difference depending on the area/water type as I passed a sample on to another user who got different results, granted that was also with a different wash pad.

Also please keep in mind that given the amount of shampoo's I currently have it takes a bit of time to get back around to adjusting the rates. I have about another 8 shampoo's to test (at the moment) after that I plan to really cut the rates to find out what is the lowest amount that can be used to generate the best results for me.


----------



## Pittsy

I would add that Carchem is never that dilution rate to be effective, like Col said above its dependant on water hardness and even the weather....:thumb:


----------



## The_Weasel

I only use 5ml of carchem and that's fine for me, that's using a normal household bucket. I use a syringe to measure it out and then add the water.


----------



## cossiecol

The_Weasel said:


> I only use 5ml of carchem and that's fine for me, that's using a normal household bucket. I use a syringe to measure it out and then add the water.


This perfectly illustrates my point 

5ml works fine for you, whereas I find that I get the best results with 2 caps.

As I said way back on post #1 these are my views. I'm not saying that what is the best shampoo for me will be the best for everyone else, however I would like to think that it won't be miles off depending on various setups etc.

The whole goal of this thread is to really highlight what's out there and how many good shampoo's there are lurking in obscurity as a lot of users (especially new users) will go for what is listed on some of the better known and visited detailing sites.


----------



## Pittsy

Honestly i normally just glug unless i am reviewing


----------



## RMM

cossiecol said:


> It really was a superb shampoo mate, still searching for somewhere to buy it in the UK though. If the usage could be reduced, and it's available in the UK then I would expect it to be right up there.


There was an online UK shop that used to sell it (I think I got mine from them...but I'm not sure... :wall: to be honest, I can't remember the name but it also sold Tuf Shine, Flex, Orchard, Wet Glaze 2.0 - if someone knows what I am talking about, do chime in!

EDIT: I remembered - it was Wax Attack. It seems that it no longer sells detailing products...


----------



## cossiecol

RMM said:


> There was an online UK shop that used to sell it (I think I got mine from them...but I'm not sure... :wall: to be honest, I can't remember the name but it also sold Tuf Shine, Flex, Orchard, Wet Glaze 2.0 - if someone knows what I talking about, do chime in!


Yeah I got sent the link (can't post it as it's not a supplier) however they appear to not stock Lusso products anymore.


----------



## RMM

Very nice thread! :thumb:

There are still some shampoos that may be worth adding to your test list:
- OCWash: a true favourite of mine;
- Ultima Paint Guard Wash: very very nice but adds a little gloss;
- Migliore Naturale Shampoo: very expensive

As for your criteria to rank shampoos, I must say that I do not care about suds and cost/economy (I only detail my own cars): slickness/lubricity and cleaning power are the most important factors in my own analysis. And I also tend to prefer shampoos that don't add any to the LSP.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## cossiecol

RMM said:


> Very nice thread! :thumb:
> 
> There are still some shampoos that may be worth adding to your test list:
> - OCWash: a true favourite of mine;
> - Ultima Paint Guard Wash: very very nice but adds a little gloss;
> - Migliore Naturale Shampoo: very expensive
> 
> As for your criteria to rank shampoos, I must say that I do not care about suds and cost/economy (I only detail my own cars): slickness/lubricity and cleaning power are the most important factors in my own analysis. And I also tend to prefer shampoos that don't add any to the LSP.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thanks, I'll look into the ones you mentioned. :thumb:

As for the criteria, that's exactly the reason I've put down a few categories so that anyone who has different priorities can look at the reviews and hopefully select the shampoo that fits what they are looking for 

For me I look for all the categories I've listed in a shampoo when making a purchase. If I wasn't too bothered about the costs the table would be a bit different.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I waiting your review in DG901 and CG CW&G


----------



## Spoony

Lusso Shampoo - and indeed lusso products in general are absolutely tremendous. I've got maybe one or two bottles of shampoo left as I have many away. 

I would happily run another group buy but need a reasonable amount of units for it to be worthwhile. It really is a shame heir products are lost in the myriad of crap out there!


----------



## cossiecol

I'd be up for it mate! Really blown away by it.


----------



## Spoony

Makes me wonder if I have enough stocks lol


----------



## Pittsy

cossiecol said:


> I'd be up for it mate! Really blown away by it.





Spoony said:


> Makes me wonder if I have enough stocks lol


Nooooooooo, something else i gotta buy:lol:


----------



## ronwash

The lusso shampoo is fantastic,mega lubed,feeling very slick on the paint,cleaning power is strong,my fav shampoo with M&Ks spa.


----------



## sulih

nice post


----------



## taylor8

Nice read, used a quiet a few of them TBH another thats not bad is Carbon Collective Lusso Shampoo, used a sample a while back and worked pretty well.
Gyeon Bath (not the plus) is what i'm using currently, could send a sample if you wished?


----------



## cossiecol

taylor8 said:


> Nice read, used a quiet a few of them TBH another thats not bad is Carbon Collective Lusso Shampoo, used a sample a while back and worked pretty well.
> Gyeon Bath (not the plus) is what i'm using currently, could send a sample if you wished?


Thanks :thumb:

To the best of my knowledge Lusso Auto Bathe shampoo and Carbon Collective Lusso shampoo are completely different shampoos. Currently you are not able to buy Lusso Auto Bathe shampoo in the uk.

Thanks for the offer of a sample, I'll maybe take you up on it a bit down the line, I have a tonne of shampoos waiting to be tested at the moment which I haven't been able to get to (planing to use 2 today) due to various reasons.


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Orchard Autocare Bramley Bubble Bath and Bouncers Slick Mick Shampoo.


----------



## sm81

When you are testing BH Autowash?


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> When you are testing BH Autowash?


Hopefully soon mate, I'm in the process of moving house so can't really buy anything extra at the moment until we move in to the new one at the end of the month, but I'm looking forward to giving it a shot.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

got a few more to add to the list and wouldn't mind sending you a sample 

Autobrite Direct purple velvet
Autobrite Direct banana gloss
Autobrite Direct baneblade
Inspired Automotive zynga shampoo
Direct Detailing sudz


great thread btw and has being a very interesting read keep it up mate


----------



## cossiecol

LewisChadwick7 said:


> got a few more to add to the list and wouldn't mind sending you a sample
> 
> Autobrite Direct purple velvet
> Autobrite Direct banana gloss
> Autobrite Direct baneblade
> Inspired Automotive zynga shampoo
> Direct Detailing sudz
> 
> great thread btw and has being a very interesting read keep it up mate


Thank mate :thumb:

May take you up on the offer of a sample a bit further down the road, I still have about 10 shampoos waiting to be tested, just haven't had much time recently to work my way through them....yet.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

cossiecol said:


> Thank mate :thumb:
> 
> May take you up on the offer of a sample a bit further down the road, I still have about 10 shampoos waiting to be tested, just haven't had much time recently to work my way through them....yet.


no problem at all :thumb: just fire me a pm and i'll get them put together and in the post eb nice to see someone else's views on them and any advise of course


----------



## Dada

What an excelent review. Thank you!


Andy G said:


> Optimum Car Wash is another good shampoo with no enhancements,not written about much but maybe worth adding to your testing list to try, if you want a sample PM your details


I am waiting for you to review this one to. 
Great job!:thumb:


----------



## gatman

Tried Autoglyms new shampoo today, perhaps not on par with some of the others you've tried but have to say its a great shampoo.
Smells lovely, foams very well and glides across the paint work, cleaning action was good but then my car rarely gets dirty to be fair!


----------



## cossiecol

gatman said:


> Tried Autoglyms new shampoo today, perhaps not on par with some of the others you've tried but have to say its a great shampoo.
> Smells lovely, foams very well and glides across the paint work, cleaning action was good but then my car rarely gets dirty to be fair!


I keep meaning to get some to see how it compares to the ones tested already. Used it years back and didn't really have any major complaints then.

Another one added to the list! :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

For the users interested in Garry Deans the perfect soap, I been speaking to him to find out if his UK store will be stocking the shampoo again and he advised me that (in a pretty strong statement) that they will not be selling any of his product again.

Unfortunately it appears his US site does not ship to the UK, I have therefore zero'd the cost aspect of the review to reflect this.


----------



## Dada

cossiecol said:


> Unfortunately it appears his US site does not ship to the UK, I have therefore zero'd the cost aspect of the review to reflect this.


Garry does shipping worldwide from US. Have to inquire price according to weight of shipment.


----------



## cossiecol

Dada said:


> Garry does shipping worldwide from US. Have to inquire price according to weight of shipment.


Sorry what I meant was that ordering on the website it's doesn't give you the option to ship to the UK so as I can't confirm that price (as you probably wouldn't just order 1 bottle of shampoo) the cost has been zero'd.


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Kyrstal Kleen Choccy Wash


----------



## sm81

Autowash maybe next?


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> Autowash maybe next?


Currently looking into it mate, don't worry I haven't forgotten about it lol I'd be interested to see how it compares to the current top shampoo (Car Chem) and the previous top shampoo (Garry Dean's)


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> Autowash maybe next?


Auto wash now on its way :thumb:


----------



## sm81

Have you tried 
KOCH-CHEMIE AKTIVWÄSCHE? Looks like great value!


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> Have you tried
> KOCH-CHEMIE AKTIVWÄSCHE? Looks like great value!


Not yet, also sourcing some of ODK's new shampoo (Jet) to add to this list


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Finish Kare #118 Super Concentrated Shampoo.

BH is arriving on Monday, so this will be the next on the list.


----------



## sm81

cossiecol said:


> Updated with Finish Kare #118 Super Concentrated Shampoo.
> 
> BH is arriving on Monday, so this will be the next on the list.


Have you tried it already?


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> Have you tried it already?


Lol it's clear you don't stay in Scotland. Rain for the past 5 days at mine, and rain for the next four, any breaks in the weather I've been too tied up with things to wash the car.

Hopefully soon though


----------



## sm81

It is like Finland then.... no rush, just asking.


----------



## cossiecol

Might have a shout of testing it on Sunday, apparently it's meant to be dry(ish) on Friday but it's more than my life's worth to wash the cars then lol


----------



## bradleymarky

Did the choccy wash actually smell of chocolate ?

I still rate Wolfs white satin as the best shampoo i have ever used followed by Britemax.


----------



## cossiecol

bradleymarky said:


> Did the choccy wash actually smell of chocolate ?
> 
> I still rate Wolfs white satin as the best shampoo i have ever used followed by Britemax.


It smelt (to me) of Caramel not chocolate. Wolfs is a very good shampoo and one often overlooked.

Got a few interesting ones coming up when the weather clears up a bit...


----------



## bradleymarky

cossiecol said:


> It smelt (to me) of Caramel not chocolate. Wolfs is a very good shampoo and one often overlooked.
> 
> Got a few interesting ones coming up when the weather clears up a bit...


Would it be possible to also rate the smell :thumb:


----------



## sm81

bradleymarky said:


> Would it be possible to also rate the smell :thumb:


No point IMHO. Too subject.


----------



## cossiecol

bradleymarky said:


> Would it be possible to also rate the smell :thumb:


Couldn't rate the smell as it doesn't add anything to the wash, you also have a few that hardly have any smell, off the top of my head Nanolex, Carpro and to some extent Wolfs so it would be impossible to issue marks.

You can argue the suds dont add anything to the wash, however I would most likely choose a shampoo with suds than without if I was to buy one.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Just wanted to say a big thank you to cossiecol for this thread, one of the best this year me thinks :thumb:

Appreciate all the effort you have put into this - keep up the good work into 2016 :detailer:


----------



## Hereisphilly

Juke_Fan said:


> Just wanted to say a big thank you to cossiecol for this thread, one of the best this year me thinks :thumb:
> 
> Appreciate all the effort you have put into this - keep up the good work into 2016 :detailer:


I'll second that, I'm really enjoying using this thread as a reference to see what shampoos are out there and how they all compare

Nice to see some of the more unknown brands get good reviews, as I wouldn't have even known about them if it wasn't for this thread

Nanolex and britemax are on the purchase list now!


----------



## sm81

Tried Britemax first time today. Nice scent, slick but some reason it felted like Angelwax Superior shampoo expect Angelwax is nicer IMO.


----------



## cossiecol

Juke_Fan said:


> Just wanted to say a big thank you to cossiecol for this thread, one of the best this year me thinks :thumb:
> 
> Appreciate all the effort you have put into this - keep up the good work into 2016 :detailer:





Hereisphilly said:


> I'll second that, I'm really enjoying using this thread as a reference to see what shampoos are out there and how they all compare
> 
> Nice to see some of the more unknown brands get good reviews, as I wouldn't have even known about them if it wasn't for this thread
> 
> Nanolex and britemax are on the purchase list now!


Thanks guys :thumb: still have plenty more shampoos waiting to be tested.


----------



## scoobyboy1

Very good thread, Ive always used Dodo Juice BTBM, but really wanting to try Car Chem, and as its top of your list so far makes me want to compare to the Dodo Juice BTBM ive been using!!:thumb:


----------



## Mindaugas

What about Gyeon Bathe or Bathe+?


----------



## cossiecol

Mindaugas said:


> What about Gyeon Bathe or Bathe+?


I'll add it to the list :thumb: but may be a while before I get them as I've a good few shampoos to test first and I have a few that I'm itching to see how they do. Just need to find the time


----------



## chewy_

cossiecol said:


> I've a good few shampoos to test first


cossiecol, which shampoos are on your list for testing?


----------



## cossiecol

chewy_ said:


> cossiecol, which shampoos are on your list for testing?


BH
Odk
Raceglaze
Frost pure
Mad cow
Retest of car pro

Plus about 5 others which are "stored" in the garage and still need to be unpacked from the house move. I can't for the life of me remember what they are.


----------



## chewy_

Sounds good cossiecol, looking forward to the next review, cheers!


----------



## sm81

Looking for to Autowash/Odk and CarPro Reset retest.


----------



## cossiecol

just looking forward to weather where I can actually wash the car lol


----------



## chewy_

cossiecol said:


> in just looking forward to weather where I can actually wash the car lol


It can't have rained everyday since December


----------



## cossiecol

chewy_ said:


> It can't have rained everyday since December


Not sure if you've seen the weather over December in Scotland or not lol the only day which was dry and not icey was Christmas, at least it felt like it was! Lol

Plus it's dark around 15:45 That combined with having a 6 month old limits my activities. Might have a chance this week. Meant to be dry from Wednesday although the temps range from 0 to -3


----------



## Blackmass

*@cossiecol*

Have you already got a sample of ODK JET? If not I can send you a sample. Please let me know.

I've bought a lot of shampoo's over the past 6 months (virtually all down to your recommendations). The best I've found so far is Carchem and Nanolex. I've still got Wolf's White Satin to try next though.

Thank you for your time and energy you've put into this review, it's much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

Blackmass said:


> *@cossiecol*
> 
> Have you already got a sample of ODK JET? If not I can send you a sample. Please let me know.
> 
> I've bought a lot of shampoo's over the past 6 months (virtually all down to your recommendations). The best I've found so far is Carchem and Nanolex. I've still got Wolf's White Satin to try next though.
> 
> Thank you for your time and energy you've put into this review, it's much appreciated.:thumb:


Got some on the way mate, but if that falls through I may take you up on the offer

Cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## Risdale

cossiecol said:


> Not sure if you've seen the weather over December in Scotland or not lol the only day which was dry and not icey was Christmas, at least it felt like it was! Lol
> 
> Plus it's dark around 15:45 That combined with having a 6 month old limits my activities. Might have a chance this week. Meant to be dry from Wednesday although the temps range from 0 to -3


I feel your pain, best I've managed to do is give the wheels a quick wash and seal... the rest is.. horrific :doublesho

this week could be the week though!


----------



## chewy_

cossiecol said:


> Not sure if you've seen the weather over December in Scotland or not lol the only day which was dry and not icey was Christmas, at least it felt like it was! Lol
> 
> Plus it's dark around 15:45 That combined with having a 6 month old limits my activities. Might have a chance this week. Meant to be dry from Wednesday although the temps range from 0 to -3


Sounds like you need a helping hand. So many shampoo's and no-one to review them


----------



## cossiecol

chewy_ said:


> Sounds like you need a helping hand. So many shampoo's and no-one to review them


lol I'll get there mate :thumb: It has to be better weather at some point! Plus wouldn't be my thoughts if I got others to review them.


----------



## Pittsy

cossiecol said:


> Got some on the way mate, but if that falls through I may take you up on the offer
> 
> Cheers bud :thumb:


Sod it.... I knew there was something I meant to do:lol:

This weekend dude:thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with EZ Car Care Supercharged.

Sorry SM81, I was going to do BH but I needed to review this as it's been waiting for weeks! Next one is BH for sure :thumb:


----------



## D7ntk

Top Top review


----------



## GingerNinja

How does the Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash compare to the top rated shampoo's already reviewed?


----------



## cossiecol

GingerNinja said:


> How does the Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash compare to the top rated shampoo's already reviewed?


I'll let you know when I next wash the car :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

Updated (finally) with BH Auto-Wash.

Next up ODK Jet


----------



## sm81

Thanks again. You used very little of Autowash. If you are following manufacturers instruction you should use 10-12ml or product.


----------



## Ross

Auto wash is brilliant,I have started using it again and really like it.


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> Thanks again. You used very little of Autowash. If you are following manufacturers instruction you should use 10-12ml or product.


Think they must have changed it as on the bottle it advises 5ml


----------



## sm81

5 ml to 10 litre of water 1:2000 dilution ratio


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Used the Adams shampoo yesterday ,incredible shampoo thanks Col


----------



## cossiecol

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Used the Adams shampoo yesterday ,incredible shampoo thanks Col


No worries  glad you found it useful :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Have you used Odk jet yet? 

Incredible shampoo, been giving it a lot of testing and both me and sir Pitts are finding it very hard to beat 

Edit: just seen previous page lol


----------



## cossiecol

Kimo said:


> Have you used Odk jet yet?
> 
> Incredible shampoo, been giving it a lot of testing and both me and sir Pitts are finding it very hard to beat
> 
> Edit: just seen previous page lol


Next up mate 

Really looking forward to that one


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Kimo said:


> Have you used Odk jet yet?
> 
> Incredible shampoo, been giving it a lot of testing and both me and sir Pitts are finding it very hard to beat
> 
> Edit: just seen previous page lol


how much do you use in a bucket kimo? a bucket been about 18/20 litres i've used it once and want all that fussed over it tbh still got plenty left to mess with dilutions but used about 20ml iirc when i used it


----------



## Kimo

LewisChadwick7 said:


> how much do you use in a bucket kimo? a bucket been about 18/20 litres i've used it once and want all that fussed over it tbh still got plenty left to mess with dilutions but used about 20ml iirc when i used it


I use a very scientific measurement named a glug :lol:


----------



## steve_07

LewisChadwick7 said:


> how much do you use in a bucket kimo? a bucket been about 18/20 litres i've used it once and want all that fussed over it tbh still got plenty left to mess with dilutions but used about 20ml iirc when i used it


Try 2 or 3 capfuls. I find it very good. Jet and car Chem are my go to shampoos. Looking to try BH auto wash soon


----------



## Ceejay21868

I think it would also be an idea (for the future) that reviews like this incorporate some of the cheaper / less established brands to see how well they stack up against the more established class leaders.


----------



## cossiecol

Ceejay21868 said:


> I think it would also be an idea (for the future) that reviews like this incorporate some of the cheaper / less established brands to see how well they stack up against the more established class leaders.


This covers the full range, it just so happens that I've a few big brands recently.


----------



## thedonji

Thank you so much for the time and effort you put into this I really appreciate it and it was very informative.
you deserve a reward


----------



## Dada

thedonji said:


> Thank you so much for the time and effort you put into this I really appreciate it and it was very informative.
> you deserve a reward


Well, Colin already rewarded by all those shampoos he got for testing purpose for entire life :lol:


----------



## cossiecol

Dada said:


> Well, Coll already rewarded by all those shampoos he got for testing purpose for entire life :lol:


If by reward you mean the good lady asking "what's this arriving" and being "very pleased" when it's another shampoo...then yes I'm well rewarded  unfortunately about 50% of the shampoos I've bought. I'll be setting up a swaps thread in the near future to thin down my stash


----------



## Ceejay21868

cossiecol said:


> This covers the full range, it just so happens that I've a few big brands recently.


I must say this is a great review. With my original post, I was referring to products like Turtlewax, Simoniz, Carplan and even **Johnson's Baby Shampoo**, just to get some idea from yourself exactly how far behind (if at all) these are compared to the big guns !


----------



## cossiecol

Ceejay21868 said:


> I must say this is a great review. With my original post, I was referring to products like Turtlewax, Simoniz, Carplan and even **Johnson's Baby Shampoo**, just to get some idea from yourself exactly how far behind (if at all) these are compared to the big guns !


If they're a pure shampoo then I'll look into them :thumb:


----------



## Ceejay21868

cossiecol said:


> If they're a pure shampoo then I'll look into them :thumb:


All noted :thumb:

Your review leader also won the Auto Express 2014 Shampoo test.

However I've always wondered about mag reviews as I'm dubious to how genuine they are by voting products in due to their mag sponsorships / advertising etc.

Halfords products appear quite regularly in Auto Express's reviews and are quite often in their top 5 !!!


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with ODK and AutoGlanz.

Next up Nasiol and Slick Monkey


----------



## Floozy

*Thanks Colin*

as a total newbie I can't believe how much 'experience' you're providing for folks like myself. I'm currently looking to BH to provide a lot of my future needs: with a bit of Obsession thrown in...
Greatly appreciated and saving me a lot in experimentation.
Thanks again.

Tom:thumb:


----------



## malcky

cossiecol said:


> If by reward you mean the good lady asking "what's this arriving" and being "very pleased" when it's another shampoo...then yes I'm well rewarded  unfortunately about 50% of the shampoos I've bought. I'll be setting up a swaps thread in the near future to thin down my stash


Did you ever get round to thinning out some of your stash? I would happily take some of it off your hands for you. haha

Weird how small a world it is sometimes too.....just realised your only about 30 odd miles away from me too (If your in Auchterarder).....funny I've only just noticed that. haha


----------



## cossiecol

malcky said:


> Did you ever get round to thinning out some of your stash? I would happily take some of it off your hands for you. haha
> 
> Weird how small a world it is sometimes too.....just realised your only about 30 odd miles away from me too (If your in Auchterarder).....funny I've only just noticed that. haha


Nah not got round to it yet, need to figure out what I'm after first


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Nasiol.

Slick Monkey next..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

What about AG Bodywork Shampoo (Purple) and AG Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## cossiecol

MAXI-MILAN said:


> What about AG Bodywork Shampoo (Purple) and AG Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner


Could do :thumb:

I'm going to get through what I've still got left first as some has been waiting an age to be tested. Then trawl through this thread to see what been asked to be tested.


----------



## sm81

Maybe Fairy next? "It's ten time better than any other product".


----------



## A&J

My brain just exploded from watching this Fairy video


----------



## chongo

A&J said:


> My brain just exploded from watching this Fairy video


AJ, was that you in the early days of detailing.:lol::lol:


----------



## A&J

chongo said:


> AJ, was that you in the early days of detailing.:lol::lol:


Haha...Nope...I was smart enough to buy a proper car wash shampoo (that big Sonax bottle) a cheap sponge and a shammy and scrub away.

Never used dish soap on a car before!


----------



## ah234

A&J said:


> My brain just exploded from watching this Fairy video


It's because he only used one bucket :lol:


----------



## lowejackson

What a great thread.

There are two shampoos which I have not used in a long time but have nothing but very positive memories. The first is Duragloss and the second is the Dr OK Wack A1 shampoo, which no one talks about anymore. Your task, if you choose to accept it, is to find a bottle of the Wack shampoo and try it (cue Mission Impossible theme music).


----------



## A&J

How about ONR or other rinseless shampoos?

I know this thread is reserved for "traditional" shampoos but am interested how you would compare rinseless shampoos with others yet tested.


----------



## cossiecol

lowejackson said:


> What a great thread.
> 
> There are two shampoos which I have not used in a long time but have nothing but very positive memories. The first is Duragloss and the second is the Dr OK Wack A1 shampoo, which no one talks about anymore. Your task, if you choose to accept it, is to find a bottle of the Wack shampoo and try it (cue Mission Impossible theme music).


Thanks 

Hmm I'm sure DuckDuckGo would throw up some interesting search results for Wack shampoo..... I'll look into them though :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

A&J said:


> How about ONR or other rinseless shampoos?
> 
> I know this thread is reserved for "traditional" shampoos but am interested how you would compare rinseless shampoos with others yet tested.


i could perhaps look to include a few and possibly include them too :thumb:


----------



## A&J

cossiecol said:


> i could perhaps look to include a few and possibly include them too :thumb:


Suds are a big factor for your reviews and Rinseless shampoos dont have suds so you should think about a new category for these types of shampoos :thumb:


----------



## klw7me

I have just discovered this thread, whilst looking into my maintenance routine, this has been really helpful thank you so much


----------



## PWOOD

Im glad you confirmed 5ml of Bilthamber Autowash would be enough. I have been using this for a few months now and it just seems sooooo wrong only adding 5ml to a Megs bucket but it works a treat:thumb:


----------



## sm81

1:2000 dilution ratio. Depends what size your bucket is.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Are you going to be testing the fabled "Best Automotive Shampoo in the world" ?? Cossiecol?


----------



## cossiecol

nick_mcuk said:


> Are you going to be testing the fabled "Best Automotive Shampoo in the world" ?? Cossiecol?


 depends if I can get a sample as I have far too many shampoos currently to justify spending £40+ on it when I still have Garry Deans shampoo which was near the price.


----------



## cossiecol

PWOOD said:


> Im glad you confirmed 5ml of Bilthamber Autowash would be enough. I have been using this for a few months now and it just seems sooooo wrong only adding 5ml to a Megs bucket but it works a treat:thumb:


What I've found from doing all these tests is use what works for you, if 5ml works great then thats the amount to use  if not simply adjust to suit your needs and water :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

If you had to choose a top 5 so far what would it be..


----------



## cossiecol

bradleymarky said:


> If you had to choose a top 5 so far what would it be..


That's a very good question mate....

I like most shampoos on test but if I had to pick a top 5 so far these would be (and in no particular order):

ODK Jet
Car Chem 1900:1
BH Auto Wash
Garry Deans The Perfect soap
Nanolex Pure Shampoo

However the two (honourable mentions) would be:
Wolfs White Satin & EZ

Just checked the table and these are basically a carbon copy of the table just now


----------



## sm81

How much is Odk Jet one cap ml?


----------



## sm81

How you are testing these shampoos cleaning abilities? Can you tell us more about your testing method?


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Slick Monkey and Fictech Red Bubble.


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> How you are testing these shampoos cleaning abilities? Can you tell us more about your testing method?


By cleaning the dirt off the car, can't really say more than that, it's how well it shifts the dirt after using the same prewash etc for all the washes.


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> How much is Odk Jet one cap ml?


7.5ml


----------



## ah234

Waxaddict shampoo and fourthwax wash on the list pls


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with RaceGlaze AquaGlide.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

What about Dodo Juice Basics of bling shampoo


----------



## sm81

Is PD shampoo review coming?


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> Is PD shampoo review coming?


Doubt it mate, unless I get a sample, I have too many just now to justify spending that amount on another shampoo.


----------



## sm81

Have you retested CarPro Reset?


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> Have you retested CarPro Reset?


I was actually going to do that last weekend, however went for 2 new ones, just haven't had time to do the write ups.

Hopefully I'll get to it next when I've got a day off, been working 18 days straight - managed to squeeze the car washes in when it was quiet, and on for the next 9 days (joys of being a contractor) and maxed out on that weekend with the family. So it may be a bit.

Hopefully I'll get the last 2 posted at some point over the weekend.


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Absolutely brilliant thread! Just in time as ive got about 2 washes left in my current shampoo.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with AVC and Detailers Passion


----------



## Blueberry

Do you plan on texting the AutoPerfekt Shampoo


----------



## cossiecol

Blueberry said:


> Do you plan on texting the AutoPerfekt Shampoo


Not one I am familiar with, but I'll look into it :thumb:


----------



## sm81

Which one is your go to shampoo at the moment? ODK, BH, Reset or what?


----------



## cossiecol

sm81 said:


> Which one is your go to shampoo at the moment? ODK, BH, Reset or what?


Out the three you mentioned I'd happily pick either one, if I had to narrow it down, at the moment I'd reach for either ODK or BH (in no particular order), or Car Chem/Garry Deans. However there are so many good shampoo's in there it's hard to pick one (unless you are purely going by the scores and not the verdicts/reviews).

Most of the shampoo's tested - especially in the top part of the table are really good and all have an aspect I like. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them IMO.


----------



## sm81

BH is great but lack of scent. Little bit boring for that reason IMO.


----------



## Kam09

So guys after reading this very helpful review , can anyone advise on a suitable shampoo for those that live in a hard water area??
I don't care about cost and economy, it's purely down to slickness, cleaning and overall finish..
I have in my mind that I want to try Zaino z7, bh auto wash and the nanolex but would very grateful on your experiences..


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kam09 said:


> So guys after reading this very helpful review , can anyone advise on a suitable shampoo for those that live in a hard water area??
> I don't care about cost and economy, it's purely down to slickness, cleaning and overall finish..
> I have in my mind that I want to try Zaino z7, bh auto wash and the nanolex but would very grateful on your experiences..


In my experience the hardness of the water doesn't really affect the performance of a shampoo

I've got super hard water too, and all I need to do is maybe add a bit more to the bucket than recommended if it doesn't feel that slick, but it's rare I need to add alot more

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

Only one I noticed much difference to is BH Auto Wash, suds die really quick in hard water


----------



## cossiecol

Between myself (soft water) and pittsy (hard water) testing some of the same we noticed that there are a few differences, however the cleaning power remained the same.

There was some differences with slickness...but we used different wash pads/mitts so can really comment.

Can't remember if suds was one of the differences though...


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with WoWo's Dry and Wax Shampoo.


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Optimum Car Wash


----------



## lowejackson

cossiecol said:


> Updated with Optimum Car Wash


I also found the dilution rate could be cut by a lot without any problems. It is strange this shampoo never became popular. Apparently some like to apply it via a snow foam gun.

Great work on all of the reviews :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

lowejackson said:


> I also found the dilution rate could be cut by a lot without any problems. It is strange this shampoo never became popular. Apparently some like to apply it via a snow foam gun.
> 
> Great work on all of the reviews :thumb:


Thanks mate,

yeah I can't understand why this one hasn't taken hold yet, it's a cracking shampoo to be sure.


----------



## MiGomes

Would like to see how Duragloss 901 compares since I use it alot...


----------



## sean ryan

Would you ever do Meguiars Shampoo Plus as i love the stuff and would love to see how you would score it


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Many thanks for all your hard work and definitely pointing me in the right direction when my present shampoo stock runs dry.

The only question I have is how you can work out their cleaning abilities when you snow foamed first?


----------



## cossiecol

MiGomes said:


> Would like to see how Duragloss 901 compares since I use it alot...


I'll add it to the list :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

sean ryan said:


> Would you ever do Meguiars Shampoo Plus as i love the stuff and would love to see how you would score it


I'll see about picking some up :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

Mikesphotaes said:


> Many thanks for all your hard work and definitely pointing me in the right direction when my present shampoo stock runs dry.
> 
> The only question I have is how you can work out their cleaning abilities when you snow foamed first?


Good question, because snow foam, no matter what companies say, does not and imo will not remove 100% of dirt and grime especially when it's baked on for a period of time. The shampoos are therefore tested on the dirt that's left behind, usually there's not much difference between them.


----------



## sean ryan

cossiecol said:


> I'll see about picking some up :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## dholdi

MiGomes said:


> Would like to see how Duragloss 901 compares since I use it alot...


That's been my favorite shampoo for a long time, I get it in the US gallon size.
I keep trying others on the list as and when they are on offer / personal sale etc.
Tbh I haven't found any I like more yet.


----------



## In2detailing

Might need to revisit the 0 rating for the Garry Dean's Perfect Soap. When you initially reviewed it @ £22 you said it worked out to be one of the cheapest and gave it a 9/10......we will be selling it sub £20.....

Imran

:driver:


----------



## cossiecol

Saverschoice said:


> Might need to revisit the 0 rating for the Garry Dean's Perfect Soap. When you initially reviewed it @ £22 you said it worked out to be one of the cheapest and gave it a 9/10......we will be selling it sub £20.....
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


That's the plan mate :thumb: plannng to pop in and say hi on Tuesday if you're about.


----------



## saabfan

Can you add Zymol Auto Wash and Zymol Clear to the list?


----------



## In2detailing

cossiecol said:


> That's the plan mate :thumb: plannng to pop in and say hi on Tuesday if you're about.


Hi,
Yep, I'll be here. Would be good to meet some DW members.
The stock is hopefully going to arrive next week aswell :thumb:

Imran

:driver:


----------



## cossiecol

saabfan said:


> Can you add Zymol Auto Wash and Zymol Clear to the list?


Needing to get a few more shampoos anyway so I'll see about getting some. :thumb:


----------



## FallenAngel

cossiecol said:


> Needing to get a few more shampoos anyway so I'll see about getting some. :thumb:


Any chance of Gyeon Bathe ? :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

FallenAngel said:


> Any chance of Gyeon Bathe ? :thumb:


added to the list :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Got a couple of new ones for you Col&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## cossiecol

Pittsy said:


> Got a couple of new ones for you Col��


ta mate :thumb: now that my back has healed I can get back to using the products  so with the weather starting to turn I should be getting through the remaining shampoo's fairly quickly!


----------



## firehorse

Newbie here; thanks very much for all your reviews :thumb:


----------



## JayMac

Fantastic review!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Used the BH shampoo for the first time today.

Absolutely amazing how 5ml makes a bucket of suds last from start to finish!


----------



## Chrisdiver

any chance of megs gold class?


----------



## cossiecol

Chrisdiver said:


> any chance of megs gold class?


It's wayyy down the list not shampoos mate, my preference is a pure shampoo first. That's not to say it won't get done, if it's a cracking price I'll pick up a sample


----------



## chongo

Only just seen this review :doublesho one of the best so far:thumb:
Am glad BH Auto wash came top, been using this now for the last couple of months, and always thought it was up there with Jet:thumb: which was my go shampoo. I think now after your excellent review on BH, that I will reduce my ratio a bit to 5ml.


----------



## cossiecol

chongo said:


> Only just seen this review :doublesho one of the best so far:thumb:
> Am glad BH Auto wash came top, been using this now for the last couple of months, and always thought it was up there with Jet:thumb: which was my go shampoo. I think now after your excellent review on BH, that I will reduce my ratio a bit to 5ml.


Thanks mate


----------



## DLGWRX02

chongo said:


> Only just seen this review :doublesho one of the best so far:thumb:.


Took the words right out of my mouth. Lol, 
This must of taken some time and patience to do so hats off to you sir









Also
"*UPDATE* Garry Dean has confirmed that this is no longer for sale in the UK, his site does not appear to ship to the UK either. Therefore as it is not available, short of going to the USA, I have updated the cost from 9 to 0. Incredibly this doesn't make it at the bottom of the list!"

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=garry&x=0&y=0


----------



## Ben_W

Ordered the Bh off the strength of this review.....

Arrived this morning. Once I've finished machining, ill be washing down with it.

Cant wait!


----------



## In2detailing

DLGWRX02 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. Lol,
> This must of taken some time and patience to do so hats off to you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> "*UPDATE* Garry Dean has confirmed that this is no longer for sale in the UK, his site does not appear to ship to the UK either. Therefore as it is not available, short of going to the USA, I have updated the cost from 9 to 0. Incredibly this doesn't make it at the bottom of the list!"
> 
> http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=garry&x=0&y=0


Will be interesting to see how Col marks the Perfect Soap for value at the current price. 9 or 10 will take it to the top of the table :doublesho

Imran

:driver:


----------



## suds

In2detailing said:


> Will be interesting to see how Col marks the Perfect Soap for value at the current price. 9 or 10 will take it to the top of the table :doublesho
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


I hate this forum!:buffer: I already got enough of my go to shampoo to float a boat but now I'm going to have to try Gary Dean's....


----------



## cossiecol

suds said:


> I hate this forum!:buffer: I already got enough of my go to shampoo to float a boat but now I'm going to have to try Gary Dean's....


Lol you should see my garage mate! Lost count of the shampoos I'd reach for now


----------



## cossiecol

In2detailing said:


> Will be interesting to see how Col marks the Perfect Soap for value at the current price. 9 or 10 will take it to the top of the table :doublesho
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


Just hope the formula hasn't changed since I last used it! Going to give it another run out to remind me just how good it is


----------



## cossiecol

DLGWRX02 said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. Lol,
> This must of taken some time and patience to do so hats off to you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> "*UPDATE* Garry Dean has confirmed that this is no longer for sale in the UK, his site does not appear to ship to the UK either. Therefore as it is not available, short of going to the USA, I have updated the cost from 9 to 0. Incredibly this doesn't make it at the bottom of the list!"
> 
> http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=garry&x=0&y=0


Lol lots of time, the thread is over a year old now and still growing  just wIting to upload another shampoo, which I'll do wince I'm over this damn bug that my daughter passed on to me


----------



## DLGWRX02

Lol, didn't mean for you to go through it again, was just posting incase others like me were thinking, "hmm wonder if I can get it yet", all good.


----------



## tarbyonline

In2detailing said:


> Will be interesting to see how Col marks the Perfect Soap for value at the current price. 9 or 10 will take it to the top of the table :doublesho
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


Same here, given its cheaper now than it was during the test! Great that you guys have brought these products back to the UK :thumb:


----------



## youngwangie

*wowo's dry shampoo*

Tried it for first time this Week. Loved it, Car seem's to be staying cleaner ie not as many water spot's after it's rained.:lol:


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Garry Dean's (updated formula) and Fictech Black Bubble


----------



## A&J

Could you test Optimum car wash some day? Ive heard its a good shampoo and very well lubricated.


----------



## firehorse

Hi,


A&J said:


> Could you test Optimum car wash some day? Ive heard its a good shampoo and very well lubricated.


If I'm not mistaken, its the in the fifth line down in his table in his first post. I just spotted it myself


----------



## A&J

firehorse said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, its the in the fifth line down in his table in his first post. I just spotted it myself


Ups...You are right...sorry...my bad :wave:


----------



## lowejackson

A&J said:


> Could you test Optimum car wash some day? Ive heard its a good shampoo and very well lubricated.


If you get a chance, buy a bottle. It will not change your life but is a effective and nice to use traditional shampoo which will not try and remove a wax. Can be used on with a spray gun for a bucket-less wash (not tried this technique). There is a good review somewhere on the forum by DaveKG


----------



## A&J

lowejackson said:


> If you get a chance, buy a bottle. It will not change your life but is a effective and nice to use traditional shampoo which will not try and remove a wax. Can be used on with a spray gun for a bucket-less wash (not tried this technique). There is a good review somewhere on the forum by DaveKG


Thanks... will look it up.

About the shampoo...I still have some other ones to use up (almost full CG citrus wash&gloss, Angelwax shampoo and soon to be empty Sonax shampoo) and considering Im using and testing 4 different rinseless shampoos at the moment I think Ill buy it somewhere in the next millennium :lol:

Someday Ill buy it...I just dont know when :wave:


----------



## lowejackson

A&J said:


> Thanks... will look it up.
> 
> About the shampoo...I still have some other ones to use up (almost full CG citrus wash&gloss, Angelwax shampoo and soon to be empty Sonax shampoo) and considering Im using and testing 4 different rinseless shampoos at the moment I think Ill buy it somewhere in the next millennium :lol:
> 
> Someday Ill buy it...I just dont know when :wave:


You do know your life would be much easier if you just stuck to ONR or you need to start cleaning your cars much more frequently


----------



## A&J

I know...Im still young, eager and curious if there is another holy grail out there...There are loooooots of interesting stuff out there but OPT is still my favorite brand. 

I have tried other rinseless shampoos and found out they are not better or worse then ONR. I like to try different things but in the end I still return to Optimum.


----------



## beetie

Great thread. Cheers for taking the time to do the reviews.

The only problem now is, as there are 2 at the top, which one do I buy. BH or Garry dean?


----------



## Choppy

Ive used bilt hamber quite a bit and its spot on, its just on the alkaline side but used at the correct dilutions has no effect on your LSP, excellent cleaning power for a shampoo

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl

beetie said:


> Great thread. Cheers for taking the time to do the reviews.
> 
> The only problem now is, as there are 2 at the top, which one do I buy. BH or Garry dean?


I don't see a problem, buy both :thumb:


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

BH products are amazing! I would go with them, highly recommended.


----------



## cossiecol

beetie said:


> Great thread. Cheers for taking the time to do the reviews.
> 
> The only problem now is, as there are 2 at the top, which one do I buy. BH or Garry dean?


Buy which ever you like the look of  (see below)

"When thinking about all the scores and ratings I have given each shampoo it struck me that whether you/I decide to buy a shampoo on opposite ends of the spectrum in terms of cost , *they will all clean your paint *especially if you use a pre-wash so I wouldn't get too hung up on the scores and go for one you enjoy using. Hopefully there are aspects from each shampoo you like. I guess what I'm trying to say is there really isint a "bad" shampoo that I've tested yet."

Any of the shampoo's on the list will do the job, for instance I know people who given the choice between BH and (for example) Wolf's would reach for wolf's first as BH is clinical. It's all down to personal preference at the end of the day, and most of the shampoo's at or near the top of the list will last you an age, plus they don't cost that much when you look at the usage.

In short I'd buy most of the ones on the list :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W

Right, I've held back before writing this and tried half a dozen times....

I don't think the BH Auto wash is all that. DJ BTBM was/is my absolute go to shampoo but having run out, I thought it always good to experiment and try other things (tried to say the same to the wife, didn't go down well!) I bought this off the strength of the review but thus far, I'm not overly impressed and, other than the price point score, I'm of the opinion that DJ BTBM beats it.

Yes, it's properly economical. A 300ml bottle, when using 5ml at a time as BH recommend, will do 60 washes. At one a week, and 16.5p per wash, thats a whole year and a bit of washes. Can't complain at that in the slightest.

However, I'm struggling to find how it's any better than BTBM. Struggling with the suds and although there is plenty when filling the bucket with water, they disappear quite quickly and I've found im having to use the pressure washer to restore them. They don't transfer to the car well at all and the feel when washing, for me anyway, is mediocre. It doesn't feel particularly slick.

I get that every review is down to personal feel and you've done a great job with this, you really have. However, I just don't think the BH Auto wash is all that. I'm now considering whether I go back to BTBM or try the Gary Dean's stuff.

Again, I know a lot of this stuff is down to personal preference, feel, opinion etc. I guess I just prefer other shampoo.


----------



## cossiecol

Ben_W said:


> Right, I've held back before writing this and tried half a dozen times....
> 
> I don't think the BH Auto wash is all that. DJ BTBM was/is my absolute go to shampoo but having run out, I thought it always good to experiment and try other things (tried to say the same to the wife, didn't go down well!) I bought this off the strength of the review but thus far, I'm not overly impressed and, other than the price point score, I'm of the opinion that DJ BTBM beats it.
> 
> Yes, it's properly economical. A 300ml bottle, when using 5ml at a time as BH recommend, will do 60 washes. At one a week, and 16.5p per wash, thats a whole year and a bit of washes. Can't complain at that in the slightest.
> 
> However, I'm struggling to find how it's any better than BTBM. Struggling with the suds and although there is plenty when filling the bucket with water, they disappear quite quickly and I've found im having to use the pressure washer to restore them. They don't transfer to the car well at all and the feel when washing, for me anyway, is mediocre. It doesn't feel particularly slick.
> 
> I get that every review is down to personal feel and you've done a great job with this, you really have. However, I just don't think the BH Auto wash is all that. I'm now considering whether I go back to BTBM or try the Gary Dean's stuff.
> 
> Again, I know a lot of this stuff is down to personal preference, feel, opinion etc. I guess I just prefer other shampoo.


All comments welcome mate, as I stated in my disclaimer it's purely my opinion and what works for me may not necessary work for you (as tested with Pittsy and his water hardness).

If you were to take out cost and economy BTBM would be right up there...add to that in the overall conclusion "they will all clean your paint especially if you use a pre-wash so I wouldn't get too hung up on the scores and go for one you enjoy using".

If you enjoy BTBM then that the one for you :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W

Cheers fella, thanks for taking it the right way, certainly wasn't meant as having a pop.

I read your last but one post after posting mine and you are dead on with use the one you enjoy.

Cheers Col


----------



## JayMac

I've been using Dooka Wash for a while now, any plans on a review on it? Cracking thread btw, love reading through it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

JayMac said:


> I've been using Dooka Wash for a while now, any plans on a review on it? Cracking thread btw, love reading through it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now on the list mate :thumb:


----------



## todds

Excellent reviews cossiecoll huge amount of work well done
todds


----------



## jamiepollock643

Bought some Garry Deans Perfect Soap after the two reviews, looking forward to trying it this weekend!! Also im sure you have Gyeon Bathe on the list to do, looking forward to seeing it being reviewed, i went back to it a few weeks back and its like a different shampoo to what i remembered, Sudzzzz galore.


----------



## Midlife

What a great thread this, enjoyed reading very much Cossiecol have just ordered a Gary Deans Perfect soap of the back of your results and 1st order at In2detailing as well :wave: will give to my wife to wrap for christmas and look surprised when i open it....


----------



## jamiepollock643

Well.....with the weekend over I got to try out Garry Deans Perfect Soap. I have to say it was one of the worst shampoo experiences I've had. SURELY there must have been something up!? The suds were ok for the first panel or two, but didn't transfer well at all, felt like it was just water for the most part and not that well lubricated at all. After that, the soap literally seemed to do in the bucket, few blasts later and same thing within a couple of mins. At no point did the wash of feel great or lubricated and very little suds from the get go. It seemed to be cleaning ok but I was really really disappointed with it, anyone else got it recently get the same thing? Or any ideas what happened?


----------



## cossiecol

jamiepollock643 said:


> Well.....with the weekend over I got to try out Garry Deans Perfect Soap. I have to say it was one of the worst shampoo experiences I've had. SURELY there must have been something up!? The suds were ok for the first panel or two, but didn't transfer well at all, felt like it was just water for the most part and not that well lubricated at all. After that, the soap literally seemed to do in the bucket, few blasts later and same thing within a couple of mins. At no point did the wash of feel great or lubricated and very little suds from the get go. It seemed to be cleaning ok but I was really really disappointed with it, anyone else got it recently get the same thing? Or any ideas what happened?


Strange....I'd be interested to hear if there are others with the same issue.


----------



## Simonrev

cossiecol said:


> Strange....I'd be interested to hear if there are others with the same issue.


Initially I thought it was OK BUT after nearly a bottle used and at silly dilution ratios .... I thought it must be me as I have been really disappointed overall with it .... exactly the same problems .. no suds and no slick washing feeling ....

I kept trying but then got another brand and hey presto ... same temp water / filling / amount and suds ... and a slick washing experience


----------



## cossiecol

jamiepollock643 said:


> Well.....with the weekend over I got to try out Garry Deans Perfect Soap. I have to say it was one of the worst shampoo experiences I've had. SURELY there must have been something up!? The suds were ok for the first panel or two, but didn't transfer well at all, felt like it was just water for the most part and not that well lubricated at all. After that, the soap literally seemed to do in the bucket, few blasts later and same thing within a couple of mins. At no point did the wash of feel great or lubricated and very little suds from the get go. It seemed to be cleaning ok but I was really really disappointed with it, anyone else got it recently get the same thing? Or any ideas what happened?





spxxxx said:


> Initially I thought it was OK BUT after nearly a bottle used and at silly dilution ratios .... I thought it must be me as I have been really disappointed overall with it .... exactly the same problems .. no suds and no slick washing feeling ....
> 
> I kept trying but then got another brand and hey presto ... same temp water / filling / amount and suds ... and a slick washing experience


Out of interest do you both have hard water?


----------



## Simonrev

cossiecol said:


> Out of interest do you both have hard water?


Mine registers 295-310 on the water tester


----------



## ah234

I live in a hard water area (don't know specifics) but I found suds when filling up a bit underwhelming, and when I pw blast the bucket I get a milky solution- the next time i shook the wash mitt around in the wash bucket a few times and it kept producing suds till the end of the wash. Don't know if it helps but agitating it in the bucket seemed to make more suds


----------



## cossiecol

spxxxx said:


> Mine registers 295-310 on the water tester


Could be that this is one of the shampoos that react very differently depending on the water hardness, I know the old one did.


----------



## Alanalan

I live in a hard water area and found Perfect Soap suds lasted better than Bilt Hamber and felt slicker.


----------



## jamiepollock643

Sadly this doesnt match up then as i live in an area where its nowhere even near that hard in terms of readings. Mine would be in the region of 110-140 ish. What makes it worse is i washed one car on saturday, the second on sunday. Used different soaps and the perfect soap was horribly useless. Honestly to the point where i dont really want to bother trying it again......


----------



## Simonrev

jamiepollock643 said:


> Sadly this doesnt match up then as i live in an area where its nowhere even near that hard in terms of readings. Mine would be in the region of 110-140 ish. What makes it worse is i washed one car on saturday, the second on sunday. Used different soaps and the perfect soap was horribly useless. Honestly to the point where i dont really want to bother trying it again......


Sadly TBH that is my view as I've tried for nearly a complete bottle but won't bother again


----------



## Teufel

Would be great if you could test the Adam's shampoo !


----------



## cossiecol

Teufel said:


> Would be great if you could test the Adam's shampoo !


Shampoo's tested thus far: .50.Cal Tracer Shampoo,* Adam's Shampoo*, AM Bubbles, Ammo Paint Cleanser, Angelwax Shampoo, AutoGlanz Bubblicious, AVC Banana Lux, BH Auto-Wash, Bouncers Slick Mick, Britemax Cleanmax, CarChem 1900:1, CarPro Reset, Chemical Guys Mr Pink, Detailers Passion Super Sudz, Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild, EZ Car Care Supercharged, Fictech Red and Black Bubble, Finish Kare #118 Shampoo, Garry Deans The Perfect Soap (old and new versions), Gtechniq Gwash, Lusso Auto Bathe, Krsyal Kleen Choccy Wash, Nanolex Pure Shampoo, Nasiol Cleanion, Obsession Wax Purify, ODK Jet, Optimum Car Wash, Orchard Autocare Bramley Bubble Bath, RaceGalce AquaGlide, Slick Monkey Slick Suds, Sonax Deep Gloss, Wolf's Chemicals White Satin, WoWo's Dry Shampoo, WoWo's Wax Shampoo, Zaino Z7.

:thumb:


----------



## Devilman

Also live in hard water area. Perfect soap gives loads of suds and slicker than a very slick otter.
Only wish they sold bigger bottles.
Dm


----------



## Simonrev

Devilman said:


> Also live in hard water area. Perfect soap gives loads of suds and slicker than a very slick otter.
> Only wish they sold bigger bottles.
> Dm


Is this the latest version you have ... one so thick it comes out of the bottle in globules rather than a nice flow ? (cossiecol mentions his first test bottle was slightly easier pouring) .... If so that's the same as I have so at a loss why yours seems to work and mine has failed miserably


----------



## In2detailing

Hi.

Just caught up in this thread. 
I found perfect soap gave loads of suds, I am confused as to why people are getting different results.
All are from the same batch aswell.

Will enquire to Garry but it Jamie brought it to my attention.
I will do a video hopefully this weekend of the suds I get.
I use the latest version.

Do you shake it before using it?

Imran



Devilman said:


> Also live in hard water area. Perfect soap gives loads of suds and slicker than a very slick otter.
> Only wish they sold bigger bottles.
> Dm


It Is available in Gallon size (approx 4 litre)


----------



## In2detailing

spxxxx said:


> Is this the latest version you have ... one so thick it comes out of the bottle in globules rather than a nice flow ? (cossiecol mentions his first test bottle was slightly easier pouring) .... If so that's the same as I have so at a loss why yours seems to work and mine has failed miserably


They are using the latest version, see post 24

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5220384#post5220384

Imran

:driver:


----------



## Simonrev

In2detailing said:


> They are using the latest version, see post 24
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5220384#post5220384
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


I've no idea why I'm not getting the results that seem expected ... I've tried every combination of warm / cold / PW induced / non PW mix etc etc mixing and different amounts of product and TBH I have to use so much to get even a small amount of suds it just isn't economical at all ... even then I'm not getting the slick wash feeling and this is on a fully corrected and protected car


----------



## jamiepollock643

I got initial suds but wouldn't say it was fantastic by any means, by the time the buckets were at the car they had died, foamed it up again and even went in and tried different types of mitts thinking it could be that and nothing seemed to change. I know suds aren't the be all and end all so I went ahead thinking it'll be grand, it'll be super lubricated and the mitt will just glide.....nope, genuinely felt like I was using a damp rag rather than a plush mitt and highly rated shampoo. I was going to put it down to differences in water but I'm low and others are high so almost rules that out. Different mitts tested too. Def a strange one as I have no doubt when it works it does well but there's something up as it's not like you have to go through a lot of critical steps to get a shampoo to work!


----------



## In2detailing

I have messaged Garry to make sure that all the bottles I received are from the same batch.

I have had PM's from people saying how much they loved the shampoo and I can see from this thread there are others who like it aswell. You can see from Colins picture he has got a load of suds which is what I am finding aswell.

It is very strange and I cannot explain it and I don't like to see customers using products I sell and not being completely satisfied with them.

Jamie and spxxxx, drop me PM's and I can get your bottles back and refunded for you. Will also do some testing on your ones and if necessary forward them onto Garry.

Imran

:driver:


----------



## jamiepollock643

In2detailing said:


> I have messaged Garry to make sure that all the bottles I received are from the same batch.
> 
> I have had PM's from people saying how much they loved the shampoo and I can see from this thread there are others who like it aswell. You can see from Colins picture he has got a load of suds which is what I am finding aswell.
> 
> It is very strange and I cannot explain it and I don't like to see customers using products I sell and not being completely satisfied with them.
> 
> Jamie and spxxxx, drop me PM's and I can get your bottles back and refunded for you. Will also do some testing on your ones and if necessary forward them onto Garry.
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


Top stuff Imran, Id not even be after a refund to be honest, even a swap if you find there is something up with the bottle or another product would be more than enough, thanks for the feedback etc.


----------



## Simonrev

In2detailing said:


> I have messaged Garry to make sure that all the bottles I received are from the same batch.
> 
> I have had PM's from people saying how much they loved the shampoo and I can see from this thread there are others who like it aswell. You can see from Colins picture he has got a load of suds which is what I am finding aswell.
> 
> It is very strange and I cannot explain it and I don't like to see customers using products I sell and not being completely satisfied with them.
> 
> Jamie and spxxxx, drop me PM's and I can get your bottles back and refunded for you. Will also do some testing on your ones and if necessary forward them onto Garry.
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


I've replied to your PM Imran ... just let me have your address and I'll get you my bottle back to test


----------



## Midlife

I have opened and used my bottle today despite it being a Xmas pressie a liberal squirt in the bucket mind you ! say a couple of tablespoons worth and filled up using hot water from the kitchen tap loads of foam and bubbles and transferred well to the paint on a large car (Audi A6) very very slick and lubricated feel to the monster microfiber wash mitt and I think I will use less next time as emitted a strong chemical smell that i didn't really like, did a great job though good stuff in my opinion I also live in a hard water area, so maybe there's something wrong with your guys contents.:doublesho
It lasted through the wash easily with bubbles left for quite some time at the end of the wash. I would say the thickness of the shampoo in the bottle is similar to Bouncers slick Mick a tad thicker perhaps and definitely thicker than Auto Finesse lather in consistency.
Not sure its worth the amount of money I paid though...:lol:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

I like the gary deans but after using many shampoos,I wouldn't use it solely on price as odk,bouncers optimum adams and Duragloss are just as good and are cheaper.I lI've in hard water area and had too use 40ml


----------



## In2detailing

Hi.

Don't want to take too much about the price as that's not what this thread was for however what we did was take the USD price, convert to GBP and add VAT. Unfortunately with the way the £- $ rate was they are not as low as if we were still trading at the pre brexit rates. To give you an idea if we were at pre brexit rates perfect soap would be about £15 instead of £19.

This gave us a base point to work from, obviously if we find people are finding the prices too high then we can work to lower them. We normally look at them every few months anyway and revise accordingly. It is a new brand for us and we welcome all feedback, positive and negative.

Imran


----------



## Gussy

I've been using The Perfect Soap for ages now and I love it. Loads of suds and feels very slick on the paintwork.


----------



## In2detailing

Update, this is my bucket today using The Perfect Soap
Used about 6/7ml in the bucket. Was it slick over the paint, oooooh yes.





Imran


----------



## Simonrev

In2detailing said:


> Update, this is my bucket today using The Perfect Soap
> Used about 6/7ml in the bucket. Was it slick over the paint, oooooh yes.
> 
> Imran


I get nothing like that


----------



## dholdi

6/7 ml ?


----------



## Simonrev

Well ... I washed a bucket out to remove any other shampoos and added probably 20ml of Perfect Soap ... then only 1/2 filled the bucket and agitated like mad !!

Best way I can describe it was just watery suds and certainly nothing like Imran's looked ... and this with a higher ratio


----------



## In2detailing

spxxxx said:


> Well ... I washed a bucket out to remove any other shampoos and added probably 20ml of Perfect Soap ... then only 1/2 filled the bucket and agitated like mad !!


Will get you out a sample of the bottle I am using.
They are all from the same production batch so should in theory give the same results but I want to be sure.
It may be a faulty bottle or an issue with water hardness, although I have been advised the water hardness should not effect the performance.

When the bucket is filling from the tap I add a couple of squirts to the stream of water and then just give a quick blast with the pressure washer at the end.

Let see how you get on with a sample from my bottle

Imran

:driver:


----------



## jamiepollock643

Spaxxxx kind of sums it up well, same situation with me. Filled three buckets one cold, one warm, one Luke warm, three different ratios between 5-10ml and then a technical "glug" nothing anywhere even close to the review pic or Imrans.


----------



## Simonrev

OK ... so first a thanks to Imran for supplying me a sample of his Garry Dean Perfect soap ....

The sample came in a 50ml bottle and I used all of it in 1/2 a standard wash bucket with warm water ... so in effect rather more than the test 5ml !

Suds were definitely improved on my bottle of GDPS but still IMO not good enough and this was carried over when I started washing ... the slickness wasn't great and I've two other shampoo's that produce better sud transfer and far far better slickness to the feel when washing.

The pics below show better suds in the bucket and better transfer to the car ... BUT ... and it is a big but ... I had to go over the same area 4 times with the Dooka pad to get the suds to improve and get the slickness to feel better

This is on a well protected car that had been pre cleaned and then snow foamed

So for me this isn't one I will be buying again and at the price point I expected much better .... even if it did what the review suggested the amount per wash is totally uneconomical ... again in my opinion and I realise that many love it.


----------



## In2detailing

Thank you for testing that sample.

I am still confused as to why you are not getting the results.

Have a look at this video, about 4 mins on.
1/4oz in 1 gallon of water (approx 4 litres)






Hopefully i will be able to get to the bottom of it but I have a couple of messages this week from people who ordered samples saying how much they loved the shampoo.

Imran


----------



## armufti

Odd, I used the BH auto wash today and it had little to no suds transferring onto the car. Lots last week but nothing today. Only thing I changed was the amount of soap, slight bit more this week.... wonder if the same issue with perfect soap if you use too much?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

This was the last wash I did with BH AutoWash

I mixed at 9ml of shampoo with 15litres of water & agitated with the PW in bucket before washing



'Tis a great shampoo & my 'go to' at the mo
& a special mention to Cossiecol for getting me to spend more money on Detailing gear lol


----------



## cossiecol

Bristle Hound said:


> This was the last wash I did with BH AutoWash
> 
> I mixed at 9ml of shampoo with 15litres of water & agitated with the PW in bucket before washing
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis a great shampoo & my 'go to' at the mo
> & a special mention to Cossiecol for getting me to spend more money on Detailing gear lol


Lol no worries buddy :lol:

Pm me your addy and I'll send a few samples your way :thumb:

Ps deliberately staying out the discussion as I've nothing to add re the shampoos other than what results I got when testing


----------



## alfa.rbt

Gr8 review cossiecol!!! All I ever used to date was Meguiar's Nxt Generation which I was happy with. I've just ordered some BH auto wash with high hopes it'll better! Thanks


----------



## Guest

Subbed to the thread.

Interesting read but would like to try some of the top 5 next.

Currently using DoDo juice born to be mild and it's a great product but costly so I can see why it lost points on value for money.


----------



## devilmazz

Hi there,
After a good pre wash I'm looking not for a shampoo power cleaning but to which one will give me the best shining result looking like after wax.is it here something like this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

devilmazz said:


> Hi there,
> After a good pre wash I'm looking not for a shampoo power cleaning but to which one will give me the best shining result looking like after wax.is it here something like this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In short (IMO) nothing will give you a proper clean look without washing the car. A pre wash will remove some to most of the dirty depending on your setup/choices but they will not remove everything.


----------



## devilmazz

cossiecol said:


> In short (IMO) nothing will give you a proper clean look without washing the car. A pre wash will remove some to most of the dirty depending on your setup/choices but they will not remove everything.


Yes you are right but I didn't mean to don't use shampoo,I said I'm looking for a shampoo with a better shining effect the cleaning power

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

devilmazz said:


> Yes you are right but I didn't mean to don't use shampoo,I said I'm looking for a shampoo with a better shining effect the cleaning power
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hi the zaino has the best gloss enhancing of those shampoos


----------



## cossiecol

devilmazz said:


> Yes you are right but I didn't mean to don't use shampoo,I said I'm looking for a shampoo with a better shining effect the cleaning power
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As mentioned Zaino is a very good shampoo and I con't think you'd be disappointed with it. However there as also others out there like wowo's wax shampoo that will do the job. All down to personal preference at the end of the day.

I don't really test the shampoo's with wax etc in it as I like to have a pure shampoo.


----------



## Hereisphilly

devilmazz said:


> Yes you are right but I didn't mean to don't use shampoo,I said I'm looking for a shampoo with a better shining effect the cleaning power
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a go with this Kenotek stuff and enjoyed it, worked out pretty cheap too

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387857

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

Just putting together a shopping list for more shampoos, finally got through most of the ones I have (37 so far and counting!)

To encourage my laziness (i.e. to save me trolling though all the pages here) if there's a shampoo that you'd particularly like to see just leave a comment below or PM me. :thumb:

On the list so far:
Dooka
Geyon
Zymol (maybe)
Valet Pro


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Duragloss 901


----------



## ah234

Waxaddict pure and m&k spa love these two


----------



## devilmazz

Hereisphilly said:


> I had a go with this Kenotek stuff and enjoyed it, worked out pretty cheap too
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387857
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you guys for your feedback.
I will give a try with it .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Need to get you a sample of the new adams sio2 wash and wax to review


----------



## cossiecol

Prestige car care shop said:


> Need to get you a sample of the new adams sio2 wash and wax to review


Sounds good  just drop me a pm when you're wanting to get it reviewed :thumb:


----------



## ah234

Prestige car care shop said:


> Need to get you a sample of the new adams sio2 wash and wax to review


Beading from the Adams video looks nuts for a wash and wax, one I need to try


----------



## Prestige car care shop

cossiecol said:


> Sounds good  just drop me a pm when you're wanting to get it reviewed :thumb:


I'll get this sorted for you :thumb:


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Tried KDD choccy wash yesterday.... great shampoo! Someone on here said it doesn't sud up well etc
.. was great! Loads of suds! Lubricity! Cleaning power was great! And the smell was unreal!!! Chocolate fudge brownie all day! Used it with my adams wash pad and it worked a treat! 3 great shampoos in my arsenal now!


----------



## Jamesrt2004

cossiecol said:


> Just putting together a shopping list for more shampoos, finally got through most of the ones I have (37 so far and counting!)
> 
> To encourage my laziness (i.e. to save me trolling though all the pages here) if there's a shampoo that you'd particularly like to see just leave a comment below or PM me. :thumb:
> 
> On the list so far:
> Dooka
> Geyon
> Zymol (maybe)
> Valet Pro





ah234 said:


> Waxaddict pure and m&k spa love these two


Cossie, would like to see you try M&k Spa too! Be interesting to see how it fairs


----------



## cossiecol

updated with Dooka and Adams wash and wax


----------



## Cookies

cossiecol said:


> updated with Dooka and Adams wash and wax


You're our very own Vidal Sassoon ;-) lol

Sent from my D6603


----------



## JayMac

Glad Dooka Wash was rated so highly, I've been using it since it came out (finished a bottle on Sunday) and it's really impressive, glad I've got another unopened bottle to replace it with!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Just ordered some Car Chem 1900:1 based on the extensive reviews you have been doing so thanks, it is appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## sm81

Is Obsession wax Purify coming to test?


----------



## steve_07

sm81 said:


> Is Obsession wax Purify coming to test?


Already been tested mate.


----------



## cossiecol

Nidge76 said:


> Just ordered some Car Chem 1900:1 based on the extensive reviews you have been doing so thanks, it is appreciated. :thumb:


Don't think you'll be disappointed with it! :thumb:


----------



## sdeva1

What about Gyeon Bath+

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer

Hi there
I have just bought a bottle of Adams Wash & Wax for 15 sovs from Prestige.
It comes in what looks like a 500ml drinks bottle with the pull out nozzle at top to disperse the product.
Thought it might have had a screw on cap telling me to use 1 or 2 capfuls but no just this silly pull out drinks top. Not got a clue how much to put in a 15L bucket of water and do not want to give it a good squeeze for fear of using to much at this premium price. Any body any ideas how much I should use?


----------



## cossiecol

brooklandsracer said:


> Hi there
> I have just bought a bottle of Adams Wash & Wax for 15 sovs from Prestige.
> It comes in what looks like a 500ml drinks bottle with the pull out nozzle at top to disperse the product.
> Thought it might have had a screw on cap telling me to use 1 or 2 capfuls but no just this silly pull out drinks top. Not got a clue how much to put in a 15L bucket of water and do not want to give it a good squeeze for fear of using to much at this premium price. Any body any ideas how much I should use?


From Adams website:

Instructions:

1. Pour 1-2 oz. of Adam's Wash & Wax directly onto the Adam's Wash Pad.

2. Spray hose directly into Wash Pad to disperse soap and create suds. Fill bucket 2/3 full with water.

3. Rinse vehicle with hose, wash top to bottom following the Two Bucket Method outlined in our Videos and Handbook, then rinse again.


----------



## Jack

Thanks for taking the time to do this. Some interesting findings there, I really like the CarChem shampoo myself.


----------



## neilmcl

brooklandsracer said:


> Hi there
> I have just bought a bottle of Adams Wash & Wax for 15 sovs from Prestige.
> It comes in what looks like a 500ml drinks bottle with the pull out nozzle at top to disperse the product.
> Thought it might have had a screw on cap telling me to use 1 or 2 capfuls but no just this silly pull out drinks top. Not got a clue how much to put in a 15L bucket of water and do not want to give it a good squeeze for fear of using to much at this premium price. Any body any ideas how much I should use?


If you read the review it states they used 60ml per bucket. It's always handy to get yourself a small measuring cup or jug.


----------



## brooklandsracer

cossiecol said:


> From Adams website:
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> 1. Pour 1-2 oz. of Adam's Wash & Wax directly onto the Adam's Wash Pad.
> 
> 2. Spray hose directly into Wash Pad to disperse soap and create suds. Fill bucket 2/3 full with water.
> 
> 3. Rinse vehicle with hose, wash top to bottom following the Two Bucket Method outlined in our Videos and Handbook, then rinse again.


Yes I saw this on bottle but do not have Adams wash pad nor use of a running hose. 1-2oz does not seem a lot when neilmcl has just pointed out 60oz. Very conflicting :wall:


----------



## brooklandsracer

neilmcl said:


> If you read the review it states they used 60ml per bucket. It's always handy to get yourself a small measuring cup or jug.


Yes I read this but the reviewier was using 2 samples mixed together so don't know if this product I have is more concentrated.
Yes just bought these for measuring
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162310427079?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Mikesphotaes

brooklandsracer said:


> Yes I saw this on bottle but do not have Adams wash pad nor use of a running hose. 1-2oz does not seem a lot when neilmcl has just pointed out 60oz. Very conflicting :wall:


Only conflicting if you get oz and mls mixed up!


----------



## ah234

60oz will be like 2 litres of shampoo just give it a little squirt


----------



## cossiecol

brooklandsracer said:


> Yes I read this but the reviewier was using 2 samples mixed together so don't know if this product I have is more concentrated.
> Yes just bought these for measuring
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162310427079?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It will be the same strength as it came from Prestige Car Care, the samples were 2 x 30ml bottles.


----------



## neilmcl

brooklandsracer said:


> Yes I saw this on bottle but do not have Adams wash pad nor use of a running hose. 1-2oz does not seem a lot when neilmcl has just pointed out 60oz. Very conflicting :wall:


You seem to have a habit of not reading correctly what members are posting.


----------



## neilmcl

brooklandsracer said:


> Yes I read this but the reviewier was using 2 samples mixed together so don't know if this product I have is more concentrated.
> Yes just bought these for measuring
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162310427079?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


You'd be better of with something like this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOCLAVA...227216?hash=item565a10a310:g:zkAAAOxye9lSDRz5

Also, the review implied they had 2 sample bottles of the same stuff, why would you think your's was any more concentrated.


----------



## brooklandsracer

Mikesphotaes said:


> Only conflicting if you get oz and mls mixed up!


Yes you are spot on and have indeed got these mixed up. Read both by mistake as oz.


----------



## brooklandsracer

neilmcl said:


> You'd be better of with something like this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOCLAVA...227216?hash=item565a10a310:g:zkAAAOxye9lSDRz5
> 
> Also, the review implied they had 2 sample bottles of the same stuff, why would you think your's was any more concentrated.


Thanks Neil for the link, yes the plastic measuring beakers are better, will get some once used all the card beakers.

I did not think more concentrated just got confused when reading and misread the ml for oz.


----------



## brooklandsracer

neilmcl said:


> You seem to have a habit of not reading correctly what members are posting.


Sorry about that.
I struggle with reading because of Dyslexia condition and when reading my brain does not always divulge the correct information hence why there have been a few times people have told me to read the post properly. I do my best and pretty much have a lid on the reading but it can be a difficult at times.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

only just seen the review on the OW purify col which surprised me tbf, i used it yesterday for the first time since last summer and really enjoyed using it! i used 10ml of shampoo per 10l of water and it worked brilliantly, sudded up well and smelt amazing as usual (i do have a custom scented one though) i do live in a noted hard water too 

it just shows the reviews you have done although are very good, useful and informative aren't the be all and end all and it's all about finding what works for YOU, it'd be boring if we all used the same shampoo wouldn't it


----------



## cossiecol

LewisChadwick7 said:


> only just seen the review on the OW purify col which surprised me tbf, i used it yesterday for the first time since last summer and really enjoyed using it! i used 10ml of shampoo per 10l of water and it worked brilliantly, sudded up well and smelt amazing as usual (i do have a custom scented one though) i do live in a noted hard water too
> 
> it just shows the reviews you have done although are very good, useful and informative aren't the be all and end all and it's all about finding what works for YOU, it'd be boring if we all used the same shampoo wouldn't it


Hence my intro and conclusion:

"they will all clean your paint especially if you use a pre-wash so I wouldn't get too hung up on the scores and go for one you enjoy using."

:thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

cossiecol said:


> Hence my intro and conclusion:
> 
> "they will all clean your paint especially if you use a pre-wash so I wouldn't get too hung up on the scores and go for one you enjoy using."
> 
> :thumb:


exactly! it's all fun and games


----------



## Kim3

cossiecol said:


> Shampoo's tested thus far: .50.Cal Tracer Shampoo,* Adam's Shampoo*, AM Bubbles, Ammo Paint Cleanser, Angelwax Shampoo, AutoGlanz Bubblicious, AVC Banana Lux, BH Auto-Wash, Bouncers Slick Mick, Britemax Cleanmax, CarChem 1900:1, CarPro Reset, Chemical Guys Mr Pink, Detailers Passion Super Sudz, Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild, EZ Car Care Supercharged, Fictech Red and Black Bubble, Finish Kare #118 Shampoo, Garry Deans The Perfect Soap (old and new versions), Gtechniq Gwash, Lusso Auto Bathe, Krsyal Kleen Choccy Wash, Nanolex Pure Shampoo, Nasiol Cleanion, Obsession Wax Purify, ODK Jet, Optimum Car Wash, Orchard Autocare Bramley Bubble Bath, RaceGalce AquaGlide, Slick Monkey Slick Suds, Sonax Deep Gloss, Wolf's Chemicals White Satin, WoWo's Dry Shampoo, WoWo's Wax Shampoo, Zaino Z7.
> 
> :thumb:


Do you know on which page I can find Optimum car wash review? I got the opticoat coating done on my car and they gave me a bottle of Optimum car wash and another one that's called Wash and wax no rinse.

It says to put 30 ml in 10 liters of water. I've done this and can't get any foam out of it at all. I put the shampoo directly in the bucket filled with water. I use a flexi pad wool mitt and it seems that it's harder to make foam like this than using a sponge. I have a feeling I'm doing something wrong since I know this shampoo is good.

I am just getting in to detailing and I'm not very good at it.


----------



## cossiecol

Post number 3 :thumb:


----------



## Kim3

cossiecol said:


> Post number 3 :thumb:


Thanks, wow it was on the first page, sorry. I started reading from the last page and backwards. I just read the review. How did you get that much foam in the bucket? I'm not getting any at all. Maybe I don't know how to do it, I just put the shampoo in the water, mix it around and squeeze with the wash mitt.


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Kim3 said:


> Thanks, wow it was on the first page, sorry. I started reading from the last page and backwards. I just read the review. How did you get that much foam in the bucket? I'm not getting any at all. Maybe I don't know how to do it, I just put the shampoo in the water, mix it around and squeeze with the wash mitt.


Use the pressure washer to sud up dude


----------



## todds

Would be interested to see a review of Autoglym Ultra High Definition Shampoo that was launched on 03-02-2017
regards
todds


----------



## lowejackson

Kim3 said:


> Do you know on which page I can find Optimum car wash review? I got the opticoat coating done on my car and they gave me a bottle of Optimum car wash and another one that's called Wash and wax no rinse.
> 
> It says to put 30 ml in 10 liters of water. I've done this and can't get any foam out of it at all. I put the shampoo directly in the bucket filled with water. I use a flexi pad wool mitt and it seems that it's harder to make foam like this than using a sponge. I have a feeling I'm doing something wrong since I know this shampoo is good.
> 
> I am just getting in to detailing and I'm not very good at it.


There is also this review from DaveKG http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=120263

Is your bottle definitely the traditional shampoo and not the No Rinse. The Optimum Car Wash should create foam in the bucket but ONR (Optimum No Rinse) will not


----------



## Bigpikle

not read all this as life is too short, but WHY does anyone care about how much soap suds are created? Suds started because dish soap manufacturers wanted to encourage people to put more in and create lots of them - they serve zero purpose in washing/cleaning etc to make you feel like you have something in your bucket that cleans!


----------



## great gonzo

I love suds when I'm washing, helps the solution from drying out when on the panels and also shows you haven't missed any areas when washing a wet car. 


Gonz.


----------



## Brian1612

Agreed Gonz. Much nicer experience I find using a shampoo that creates lots of suds on the car panels. Although people say it makes no difference, I personally do feel as if when there is plenty of suds transfer on the panel the pad/mitt feels a lot slicker across the paintwork.


----------



## Dunc2610

So, u bought some Gary Dean's, tried it yesterday and erm, no suds? On a level with bilt Hamber for lack of suds! Shampoo in bucket, fill bucket up with hot water and it foamed up but putting on the car seemed like I'd not out owt in the bucket? Am I doing something wrong? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev

Dunc2610 said:


> So, u bought some Gary Dean's, tried it yesterday and erm, no suds? On a level with bilt Hamber for lack of suds! Shampoo in bucket, fill bucket up with hot water and it foamed up but putting on the car seemed like I'd not out owt in the bucket? Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Exactly my experience unless I added a ridiculous amount to the bucket ... stopped using it


----------



## Berylburton

todds said:


> Would be interested to see a review of Autoglym Ultra High Definition Shampoo that was launched on 03-02-2017
> regards
> todds


Go and buy some and try it. It's not expensive.


----------



## bradleymarky

I tried carchem 1900-1 for the first time and was very impressed, doesnt feel as slick as wolfs white satin but very good value.

My top 3 are...
Wolfs
carchem
Britemax.


----------



## jamiepollock643

Simonrev said:


> Exactly my experience unless I added a ridiculous amount to the bucket ... stopped using it


I found it to be awful, strong word but I gave it multiple attempts with differing ratios, mitts etc and every time the same result. Felt like I was washing with water and nothing more. Haven't gone near it since.

Tried Bilt Hamber this weekend and it was fantastic.


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Auto Allure and GleemFreaks


----------



## mb1

I have heard of Paul Dalton shampoo it.s around 40 pound but never tried it my self


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

cossiecol have you got auto allure luxallure shampoo mate?


----------



## cossiecol

OvEr_KiLL said:


> cossiecol have you got auto allure luxallure shampoo mate?


Not yet mate, been maxed out for the past few week so not really been able to get much done on the car.


----------



## lee63

Ever tried this lol









Was given it by a freind or should i say palmed off with ha ha.
Anyways i thought no harm in trying is there? Well its not too bad out of the foam lance but my god it doesnt want to rinse off ha ha, i must of used a m3 of water to get it off and then it kept on foaming on the ground 

Bucket Washing as per instructions was the same really, just foamy garbage. It cleaned ok but what doesnt when your pushing it around with a decent mitt? Smelt ok too to be fair, can still smell it on the drive now a week later. 
As a pre wash/snow foam it did very little. So all though at £12 for 5 litres (ive recently seen it on sale after use lol) from the old halfords sounds tempting, i would say stay clear of this one ha ha.

I normally use megs nxt gen but i like muc off ubershine too. Recently bought a 500ml bottle of EZ cherry bomb to try though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

lee63 said:


> Ever tried this lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was given it by a freind or should i say palmed off with ha ha.
> Anyways i thought no harm in trying is there? Well its not too bad out of the foam lance but my god it doesnt want to rinse off ha ha, i must of used a m3 of water to get it off and then it kept on foaming on the ground
> 
> Bucket Washing as per instructions was the same really, just foamy garbage. It cleaned ok but what doesnt when your pushing it around with a decent mitt? Smelt ok too to be fair, can still smell it on the drive now a week later.
> As a pre wash/snow foam it did very little. So all though at £12 for 5 litres (ive recently seen it on sale after use lol) from the old halfords sounds tempting, i would say stay clear of this one ha ha.
> 
> I normally use megs nxt gen but i like muc off ubershine too. Recently bought a 500ml bottle of EZ cherry bomb to try though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol not in my list to try currently


----------



## lee63

Its probably a good thing that im nearing getting ready to attempt some paint correction (a few swirled areas) so im not too fussy about stripping the egp off a bit col. I wouldn't recommend this stuff one bit to be honest and safe to say its no longer on my garage shelf 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee63

Recently discovered that the car plan trade valet stuff is actually demon foam/wash? Just in a cheaper guise and bulk. So that rules demon foam/wash out too for me then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bri

Need a shave after reaading that .
Thanks for taking the trouble or do you like Rubber Gloves

Duragloss 901 i like.Old School,but still good.Tried it a few days ago and love it.



BB


----------



## neilmcl

lee63 said:


> Recently discovered that the car plan trade valet stuff is actually demon foam/wash? Just in a cheaper guise and bulk. So that rules demon foam/wash out too for me then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could've guessed that just by looking at the stuff, it's pretty unmistakable. :thumb:


----------



## tosh

There are some trade products that don't have a Demon equivalent. 

But if you like the demon product, you can fill your bottle with the trade version. They won't tell you the dilution though (for products that need diluting)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cossiecol

updated with Illuminate Car Care shampoo


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

cossiecol said:


> updated with Illuminate Car Care shampoo


you didnt add it in the table    :wave:


----------



## cossiecol

OvEr_KiLL said:


> you didnt add it in the table    :wave:


Well spotted, in fairness the thread has been updated  on it now though :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Alien Magic and G3


----------



## shaqs77

Any chance of comparing Meguairs shampoo plus?


----------



## cossiecol

shaqs77 said:


> Any chance of comparing Meguairs shampoo plus?


sure, leave it with me :thumb:


----------



## wish wash

I don't think meguiars wash plus should be compared against the others personally. You wouldn't wash your car with it every week. It's more of a shampoo you'd use to strip before applying a wax. It will remove your wax so it's not lsp safe.


----------



## shaqs77

And Dooka’s please. 

Only reason I ask is my goto shampoo is shampoo plus and I’ve got probably two washes left. After I’ve read your thorough reviews and comparisons I don’t know what to buy next. I did buy Dooka but didn’t think it was as good as shampoo plus. I’d like to try the bilt Hamber stuff considering it came out top. Eagerly waiting for update now.


----------



## cossiecol

shaqs77 said:


> And Dooka's please.
> 
> Only reason I ask is my goto shampoo is shampoo plus and I've got probably two washes left. After I've read your thorough reviews and comparisons I don't know what to buy next. I did buy Dooka but didn't think it was as good as shampoo plus. I'd like to try the bilt Hamber stuff considering it came out top. Eagerly waiting for update now.


Dooka's already done  check fourth line down on the table :thumb:


----------



## LeeH

wish wash said:


> I don't think meguiars wash plus should be compared against the others personally. You wouldn't wash your car with it every week. It's more of a shampoo you'd use to strip before applying a wax. It will remove your wax so it's not lsp safe.


It depends on which shampoo plus he's referring to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shaqs77

im referring to the shampoo plus in the meguiars detailer range.

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/meguiars-shampoo-plus


----------



## sean ryan

shaqs77 said:


> im referring to the shampoo plus in the meguiars detailer range.
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/meguiars-shampoo-plus


Great shampoo :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

shaqs77 said:


> im referring to the shampoo plus in the meguiars detailer range.
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/meguiars-shampoo-plus


Yeah that's what I figured you were meaning :thumb:


----------



## shaqs77

I’d like to see if it knocks bilt Hamber off the top spot. If you want I could send you a sample. Pm me if you want


----------



## wish wash

shaqs77 said:


> im referring to the shampoo plus in the meguiars detailer range.
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/meguiars-shampoo-plus


Doh, my bad. Sorry


----------



## cossiecol

Just a quick note of thanks, I checked the views of this thread and noticed that it's now over 600k which, when I started it back in 2015 didn't really think it would get that many looks.

Hopefully it's helped some people find what they're after and as a reminder though, every shampoo on the list cleaned the car, therefore they all work and it's down to your personal preference. 

Plenty more to come in the future!

Thanks again


----------



## ffrs1444

love to see how Autosmart Duet would get on in the tests, great work with all this.


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Gyeon Q2M Bathe+


----------



## cossiecol

updated with Britemax PureMax


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with DetailedOnline Elite Shampoo


----------



## brooklandsracer

Hi Col
This is a fantastic thread and one I have looked at several times for comparisons and to help me buy, good work :thumb:

Always wondered why you have never tested any of the Autoglym shampoos ?


----------



## cossiecol

brooklandsracer said:


> Hi Col
> This is a fantastic thread and one I have looked at several times for comparisons and to help me buy, good work :thumb:
> 
> Always wondered why you have never tested any of the Autoglym shampoos ?


It's actually next on the list, have it sitting here waiting to be reviewed :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer

cossiecol said:


> It's actually next on the list, have it sitting here waiting to be reviewed :thumb:


Thats cool :thumb:

Will that be the UHD Shampoo ?

I have not used this one but have used the Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner of which is a good solid shampoo in its own right.


----------



## Richj

i'm looking for a good shampoo for a beginner, could you point me in the right direction please?


----------



## cossiecol

Richj said:


> i'm looking for a good shampoo for a beginner, could you point me in the right direction please?


All shampoos tested clean the car so from that perspective essentially just pick one 

If you're wanting to narrorow it down then my regular shampoos are BH, ODK and Ammo. However just because I personally don't reach for others is down to the amount of shampoo that I have not that there's anything wrong with the others.

Take carchem, extremely good shampoo and I really like it, it's just that I don't reach for it that often.

In short if you opt for any shampoo in the top 2/3's of the table I don't think you'll be disappointed as there's really not much to choose between them, just my personal opinions.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Richj said:


> i'm looking for a good shampoo for a beginner, could you point me in the right direction please?


I picked up some Bilt Hamber Auto Wash based on this thread. As Col said I'm not disappointed.

Lots of long lasting foam that seems impossible from 5ml of product, and it's a small bottle to store that will last 60 washes.

All I'd say is steer clear of anything that includes a wax, plays havoc if you're starting to care about your detailing processes.


----------



## brooklandsracer

BUMP

re post 459


----------



## cossiecol

brooklandsracer said:


> BUMP
> 
> re post 459


Actually used this yesterday! It's the Autoglym super Strength shampoo.


----------



## brooklandsracer

cossiecol said:


> Actually used this yesterday! It's the Autoglym super Strength shampoo.


When will you be posting the review ? :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

brooklandsracer said:


> When will you be posting the review ? :thumb:


Hopefully tonight or tomorrow night all things being well :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

cossiecol said:


> Hopefully tonight or tomorrow night all things being well :thumb:


autoglym uhd shampoo?


----------



## brooklandsracer

cossiecol said:


> Hopefully tonight or tomorrow night all things being well :thumb:


Look forward to seeing the review.
Thanks for your time doing this :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer

OvEr_KiLL said:


> autoglym uhd shampoo?


No

This ----


----------



## cossiecol

updated with Autoglym Super Strength Shampoo


----------



## ganwilliams

Great review! Thanks


----------



## ///M Sport

Great thread Cossiecol, thanks for putting in so much effort to guide us all! 

I’ve been looking at the Adams shampoo recently and read a few reviews of it leaving very little water spotting and this is one of the shampoos selling points being designed to be used in the heat of a US summer. 

Having recently experienced the heart break of water spots all over my black car this trait is important to me.

I’m a little torn if what I’ve read makes much sense, as surely the rinse water used to rinse of the shampoo is where the water spotting would come from? Unless you’re washing on an extremely hot day!


----------



## cossiecol

///M Sport said:


> Great thread Cossiecol, thanks for putting in so much effort to guide us all!
> 
> I've been looking at the Adams shampoo recently and read a few reviews of it leaving very little water spotting and this is one of the shampoos selling points being designed to be used in the heat of a US summer.
> 
> Having recently experienced the heart break of water spots all over my black car this trait is important to me.
> 
> I'm a little torn if what I've read makes much sense, as surely the rinse water used to rinse of the shampoo is where the water spotting would come from? Unless you're washing on an extremely hot day!


If you're in the us you could always use something like ammo hydrate to dry thus eliminating spotting.


----------



## ShiningWit

Ive only just read this thread.
The opening post when it covers Farecla body prep shampoo, it says its a bit "grabby" , is this not a bit unfair as the body prep shampoo is supposed to remove wax etc whereas most of the shampoos are meant be "wax safe"?

I read a few pages on looking for a mention of this but not got time to do the whole thread so apologies if this already been covered.


----------



## cossiecol

ShiningWit said:


> Ive only just read this thread.
> The opening post when it covers Farecla body prep shampoo, it says its a bit "grabby" , is this not a bit unfair as the body prep shampoo is supposed to remove wax etc whereas most of the shampoos are meant be "wax safe"?
> 
> I read a few pages on looking for a mention of this but not got time to do the whole thread so apologies if this already been covered.


I said it was a bit grabby as it was, I only put in the review what I think, fairness etc does not come into it as each shampoo is reviewed/assessed on their own merit.


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with Killer Waxx Northern Lights Super Sudz Soap and Bear Car Care Luminous Shampoo


----------



## Brian1612

Surprised with the results on the killerwax cossie! The slickness and suds I got was top notch and that was only with 25ml in the bucket (used roughly 50ml the first time as per instructions and it was overkill).

Guess it shows just varied results can be. So many variables but it's what makes all this detailing so interesting 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

Brian1612 said:


> Surprised with the results on the killerwax cossie! The slickness and suds I got was top notch and that was only with 25ml in the bucket (used roughly 50ml the first time as per instructions and it was overkill).
> 
> Guess it shows just varied results can be. So many variables but it's what makes all this detailing so interesting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Exactly mate, interesting to use something new and I'll give it another go on the good lady's motor and also change the wash mitt out of interest.


----------



## jcooper5083

Awesome reviews and glad I found this, really helped in understanding the brands out there and how they perform. thank you


----------



## ///M Sport

Just out of interest cossiecol, how many litres of water do you use in your wash bucket?


----------



## Puntoboy

cossiecol said:


> Dooka's already done  check fourth line down on the table :thumb:


Are you interested in trying Dooka Wash Si?


----------



## cossiecol

Puntoboy said:


> Are you interested in trying Dooka Wash Si?


I'll add it to the list :thumb: I'm in the process of moving house so not had the chance to update the list in a while


----------



## EGMW

Can you give the new McLaren range a go


----------



## ffrs1444

how about a AutoSmart Duet superslick


----------



## wyliss

Which is the best shampoo to just clean and not add any waxes etc? Thanks.


----------



## cossiecol

wyliss said:


> Which is the best shampoo to just clean and not add any waxes etc? Thanks.


The "best" shampoo for cleaning is the one that works for you  the ones I keep reaching for over and over are (in no order):

ODK 
BH 
Ammo


----------



## bigchunk

wyliss said:


> Which is the best shampoo to just clean and not add any waxes etc? Thanks.


"Best" is subjective, but my favorite is Carpro Reset, not cheap though.


----------



## wyliss

I think I may try BH. 
I've used Duragloss 902 for years so fancy a change.
Thanks


----------



## cossiecol

wyliss said:


> I think I may try BH.
> I've used Duragloss 902 for years so fancy a change.
> Thanks


Don't think you'll go wrong with 90% of the shampoos tested, BH is very good but also very clinical which may not appeal to everyone if that makes sense.


----------



## Kenan

cossiecol said:


> Don't think you'll go wrong with 90% of the shampoos tested, BH is very good but also very clinical which may not appeal to everyone is that makes sense.


This is me, I like 50cal tracer shampoo because of the smell. I have lots of shampoos but it's the smell that brings me back.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje

Thought to buy new shampoo, been curious about CarChem 1900: 1, so I visited their website, but can not find it, they have stopped manufacturing it? must be the biggest blunder of the century.


----------



## cossiecol

Deje said:


> Thought to buy new shampoo, been curious about CarChem 1900: 1, so I visited their website, but can not find it, they have stopped manufacturing it? must be the biggest blunder of the century.


Not a blunder, you just missed it:
https://www.car-chem.com/shop/super-suds-shampoo


----------



## Brian1612

Deje said:


> Thought to buy new shampoo, been curious about CarChem 1900: 1, so I visited their website, but can not find it, they have stopped manufacturing it? must be the biggest blunder of the century.


https://car-chemoriginal.com/store/exterior/shampoos/1900-shampoo-500ml

And still available under the originals section on the site if you don't want the new style 'super suds'.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje

cossiecol said:


> Not a blunder, you just missed it:
> https://www.car-chem.com/shop/super-suds-shampoo


Hehe, thanks I have too big Zoom on my TV screen, needed one more scroll!:wall:


----------



## CarChem

*Super Suds*



cossiecol said:


> Just wondering if they are particular shampoos that people are wanting reviewed as I'll be looking to add to my collection very soon.


Hi. Great job.

If you could please email me at [email protected] I would be happy to send a sample of our new Super Suds for you to review.

Simon.


----------



## CarChem

Stu Mac said:


> Great review mate. Always good when someone takes some time to do a write up and also a new shampoo that not many of us have tried or even heard off. I have to agree I do like carchem and is the best I ve tried to date. Cheers


Thanks for the mention Stu.


----------



## Deje

Found a dealer in Sweden, but they only sell 5l, it would take so long time to consume that they will be forced to bury me with it.

And shipping from car chem is £18 flate rate ,so maybe I let it pass.


----------



## cossiecol

CarChem said:


> Hi. Great job.
> 
> If you could please email me at [email protected] I would be happy to send a sample of our new Super Suds for you to review.
> 
> Simon.


Done :thumb: and thanks


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with CarChem Super Suds and Liquid Elements Pearl Rain Car Shampoo Unicorn Edition

Sorry for the lack of updates, life has overtaken things recently!


----------



## country boy

I tried Blitz Detailing jellybean shampoo at the weekend and I think it's my new favourite. Give that a test if you can.


----------



## Brian1612

cossiecol said:


> Exactly mate, interesting to use something new and I'll give it another go on the good lady's motor and also change the wash mitt out of interest.


Did you ever get around to trying out the killerwax again?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

Brian1612 said:


> Did you ever get around to trying out the killerwax again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Not yet mate, I'll make it next on the list! just been so far behind with work, moving house and new drive etc.


----------



## AD18

cossiecol said:


> Not yet mate, I'll make it next on the list! just been so far behind with work, moving house and new drive etc.


I think one which could end up high on your list is Gyeon Bathe Essence, their highly concentrated shampoo offering. :thumb:


----------

